# The (Java) MIDlet Bible



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

(Note that this Bible does NOT discuss Java applets or applications. For more info on running applets under Windows Mobile, see the _Web Browsing Bible_; for application-related info, see my generic Java articles.)

You may have already heard at least of Java games (more precisely, _MIDlets_) running on almost all current “dumb” phones. These games are all the rage today, especially with teenagers, which also means there are thousands of sometimes really high-quality games for ordinary phones, all written using the portable Java language, ready to be played on (almost) any kind of mobile phone. Just an example: in THIS  HowardForums thread, the topic starter post lists some (but not all!) games available for the Samsung QVGA 240x320 phones (d600, d900, e900 etc – not only Windows Mobile ones!). Quite an impressive list, isn’t it? And it’s just the tip of the iceberg – there are a lot more games, all waiting for you to purchase, download and run!

No, don’t think MIDlets are only for gamers and are absolutely useless otherwise. You can make a good use of them in the enterprise too. There are several solutions already for, for example, mobile payment, reservations etc. done using a MIDlet as opposed to the Web, which is, in a lot of cases, is much harder to access / operate on a small-screen device. Controlling for example your bank transfers via SMS can also be less intuitive and/or require a lot more work / data entry than using a GUI to do this.  Other, known enterprise-related MIDlets are _Jupiter_, which is basically a financial data streaming program (also see THIS) and Betfair  (also see THIS). Should you be interested in these “MIDlets in the Enterprise” questions, I really recommend _Michael Juntao Yuan_’s excellent book  “_Enterprise J2ME: Developing Mobile Java Applications_”   – I’ve learnt a LOT from it. Highly recommended!

*1.1 Microsoft and third party MIDlet manager developers*

Unfortunately, Microsoft doesn’t support Java (and its, in this Bible discussed subset, MIDlets) at all. The sole reason for this is the fact that Java is a direct competitor to the _.NET (Compact) Framework_, and is (also) supported by almost all major competitors of Microsoft; in the telco area, most importantly, _Nokia _and _Sony-Ericsson _(S-E), the two major players in producing “consumer”, “entertainment”, “not-strictly-enterprise” handsets.

This, unfortunately, means that, under Windows Mobile, MIDlets are not as widely supported as on competing mobile platforms; most importantly, _Symbian_. Nokia, S-E and the rest have spent a lot of $$$ on implementing really usable and top-notch MIDlet runner environments (MIDlet managers or _KVM_’s) in the last few years. Microsoft didn’t do the same, only third-party developers, who, because they considered Windows Mobile not to be a gaming platform, didn’t pay much attention to implementing a very good MIDlet manager on the platform (back then, there were far fewer enterprise / productivity MIDlets than today). Just an example: while the mid-2003 _Nokia N-Gage _certainly lacked at the MIDlet department (very few current games run on it and if they run – for example, the _River Storm_ chopper simulator -, they are almost unplayably slow, as opposed to current Nokia handsets like the _N95_), the year 2005 Nokia _6680 _already had almost flawless MIDlet support. For example, it even supports Bluetooth, which still (as of late 2007) hasn’t made it to the Windows Mobile MIDlet managers, “thanks” for the third-party, uninterested, unmotivated software developers’ neglecting the platform.

*1.2 Is it worth it for gaming?*

The lack of Microsoft’s commitment to the decent support of MIDlets, unfortunately, means Windows Mobile users are, generally, in a far direr situation than owners of phones from manufacturers involved in developing Java further and spending a lot of $$$ on making their Java support as good as possible. A perfect example of this is, as has already been stated, Nokia. Nokia’s latest, gaming-enabled, top-of-the-line smartphones (most importantly, the _PowerVR 3D_-accelerated _N95_ (-3 / 8GB ), the _N93(i)_  (the _jBenchmark_ page is HERE) and _E90_; the complete list of current phones, based on their 3D benchmark results, can be found HERE) run truly three-dimensional (and, therefore, hardware accelerated) MIDlets considerably faster and FAR better than anything on Windows Mobile.  S-E, with its 3D accelerated, touchscreen Symbian UIQ 3 models like the _W950_, the _P990 _and the _M600_, shouldn’t be forgotten either.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*1.2.1 3D support*

Currently, I don’t know of any Windows Mobile devices with 3D hardware accelerated Java (MIDlet) graphics. The Aplix folks (developers of Jblend) told me their KVM does support the underlying 3D hardware accelerator. Unfortunately, the (very few) models available outside Japan that it comes with preinstalled do not have 3D acceleration and the (comparatively old) Jblend version available for installing on any device don’t show any kind of 3D acceleration support (I’ve tested this on my 3D accelerated, _2700G_-based  Dell Axim x51v). Therefore, I’m not really sure it will indeed work with, say, future GoForce 5500 (currently, the _O2 XDA Flame_   and the _Toshi G900_ has the CPU (neither of them come with _Jblend_)) and/or the new _Qualcomm 7200_ chipset, which is to be found in several last-generation HTC and just-announced I-Mate handsets. I don’t think they’ll come with Jblend (why would HTC change their MIDlet manager OEM again, only about a year after switching to Esmertec from the dying TAO?) either. Let’s hope for the best (for example, Esmertec’s (re-)introducing M3G support  with support for hardware acceleration into Jbed), though.

The situation, now that – unlike with the 2700G and the GoForce 5500 – the Qualcomm MSM7200 chipset will be a de facto standard in many current- and most next-generation WM phones, will surely change in the future. I’m, however, pretty much sure you won’t see a 3D accelerated MIDlet manager any time soon under Windows Mobile. Again, software developers still consider Windows Mobile a non-gaming platform not really deserving 3D MIDlet acceleration.

What does this all mean? If you’ve got used to the quality of game MIDlets on your favorite Nokia N93(i)/N95/E90 or Sony-Ericsson handsets, you’ll be pretty much disappointed; particularly if you want to run 3D and/or Bluetooth (multiplayer)-based  games. 

*1.2.2 Bluetooth support*

Yes, the lack of Bluetooth is another major problem with all current Windows Mobile MIDlet managers. Don’t think of only multiplayer games – there are other uses of Bluetooth used from MIDlets; an example of them is _Blooover _(a great Bluetooth Sniffer), data exchange over Bluetooth and so on. You can find more information on the latter for example HERE.

Note that, as opposed to what the 4pda.ru folks stated, few games refuse to deploy / run because of the lack of the Bluetooth support. (See the main games compatibility chart for more info on these titles.)

*1.2.3 Sound issues *

There will be other problems too if you plan to play the HUGE library of MIDlet games available today. The most important of them is the bad sound emulation, which is quite big a problem with some MIDlet managers severely affecting the gaming experience. Actually, currently, it’s only Esmertec’s Jbed that didn’t have any problems playing back ALL the midi music I’ve thrown it at (and, of course, that of Nokia on Symbian); all the other (Windows Mobile) MIDlet managers had a much worse sound. In many cases, the music they produced was very hard to even recognize – in a way, they sounded like for example an _SNES _emulator   running on a not-fast-enough Windows Mobile or Symbian phone.

*1.2.4 Control issues*

Furthermore, you’ll surely be faced control problems. Depending on the MIDlet manager you use AND the game you’re trying to run, you will face sometimes severe control problems. Either the two softkeys won’t work (not even on Pocket PC’s, where you can also try to use the stylus to “press” them) or the D-pad / Action button, or both. Note that there are some solutions to this problem (particularly if you have a Smartphone (or an, in this regard, similar Pocket PC phone like the Asus A525) with a hardware phonepad). I’ve elaborated on these questions in a separate article HERE  (cross-posted to PPCT,  AximSite,  XDA-Developers - 1,  XDA-Developers - 2,  XDA-Developers - 3,  FirstLoox,  BrightHand,  HowardForums,  SPT, MoDaCo,  PocketGamer.org, PocketGaming.de).


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*1.2.5 Screen size issues*

The question of the screen size and MIDlets displayed in full screen mode should also be mentioned. As MIDlets are, generally, written for a multitude of different devices (to maximize revenue and minimize developing costs), they, generally, support three screen resolutions: 176*208 (the traditional Nokia screen size), 176*220 (the traditional Sony-Ericsson screen size which is, incidentally, the same as that of the traditional Windows Mobile Smartphone) and, finally, QVGA (240*320) – the screen size of the latest Nokia / Ericsson handsets and, of course, higher-end MS Smartphones. And, naturally, Pocket PC’s as well, which, in addition, may also have VGA (640*480) or even WVGA (800*480) screens. 

MIDlet games come in two flawors: either dynamically stretching themselves to fill in the entire screen estate of the device they run on in-game (while, in most cases, using the least common denominator, that is, 176*208, to display menus), or fixed to a given resolution. Of course, using the former is preferable (when possible) because you will have a great chance of being able to run it on your even WVGA Pocket PC full-screen. Interestingly, the game speed will, in many cases, remain acceptable even at such high resolutions. This was one of the best surprises I’ve encountered during my thorough tests.

As opposed to the, technically, much more superior and mature Nokia MIDlet Manager, Windows Mobile KVM’s aren’t, generally, full-screen, which, unfortunately, mean some 20-25 or even 40-50 pixels at the bottom of MIDlets hard-coded to the QVGA resolution will be not shown on QVGA screens, depending on whether the actual MIDlet manager shows both (top and bottom) screen bars (TAO, IBM J9 or Jeodek M3G on the Smartphone platform) or “only” the top bar (Jeodek M3G on the PPC platform; non- M3G-capable  Jeodek on both WM platforms, Jblend). Nevertheless, there will be missing information;  in most cases, the softkey labels, but, with many games, also status messages, speedometers and the like. You can find a lot of comparative screenshots in both the previous 3D MIDlet article  and the main game compatibility chart. In all these cases (when the missing information does get into your nerves), you will want to try very hard to, first, find a KVM that does full screen (Jbed or, if you can live with the bad or non-existing audio support, the full screen version of Jblend) and if they turn out to be unable to run your title, switch to a MIDlet version written for a device with a smaller screen (for example, the 176*220 version instead of the QVGA one). In the latter case, however, a large part of your screen estate will remain unused.

As far as application programs (Opera Mini, Gmail, Google Maps etc.) are concerned, they all dynamically stretch themselves to make use of the available screen estate; therefore, you won’t have problems with them on any device, with any MIDlet manager.

*1.2.6 (Free) alternatives to MIDlet gaming*

As several MIDlets are just rewrites of old classics like _Bonk_, you may find it useful to look around any online console ROM or abandonware game repository for versions of the game you plan to play. In a top-notch emulator like SmartGear, they might run FAR better than ANY MIDlet manager on your particular handset. Make sure you read ALL my previous, emulation-related articles (the Emulator category of my blog is HERE) to see what gaming console platforms there are and how they are emulated by Windows Mobile.

Just an example. The recently released _Bonk’s Return_  runs MUCH slower (and/or using MUCH more battery) on all my test Windows Mobile devices than the same title under a PC Engine emulator like SmartGear.

All in all, if you find a MIDlet that you find a bit on the slow side, make sure you look around on, say, WikiPedia to see whether the game (originally) had handheld / desktop console versions (or, for that matter, a home computer one – even many home computers of the eighties and the early nineties are better emulated than MIDlets, particularly if you can’t use Jbed because of the compatibility issues). If it did, make sure you check out the console version first, under an emulator. Again, it can’t be stressed enough how important it is for you to thoroughly read through my console/computer emulation-related articles so that you know what emulators there are, how the original titles are emulated under Windows Mobile,  what platforms to prefer when there are ports to multiple platforms of a given title etc. Yeah, I know you’ll end up having to spend hours to read all those articles, but, if you’re a hardcore gamer, you’ll certainly find it useful.

*1.3 Is it worth it for non-gaming?*

It definitely is; most importantly, for Web browsing with the brand new Opera Mini 4 (current, recommended version: beta 2) reviewed HERE. Opera Mini 4 is a freaking good and, what is more, FREE Web browser – in many cases, it’s preferable over all the other Web browsing solutions available for Windows Mobile.

There are other productivity MIDlets meant for non-vertical markets too; the most important example of this is the Gmail MIDlet, which offers a very nice alternative to browsing, searching, answering  etc. your Gmail mailbox from your handheld, including Windows Mobile ones. It’s WAY better than any Web-based solutions (see the _Web Browsing Bible_  for the why’s) and, given that it allows for using some really advanced functionality (for example, searching)  on the server side (this wasn’t available before; now, Gmail has just implemented IMAP access (another, related PPCT thread), which might let do this from a capable IMAP client as well – see my _IMAP Bible_   for more info), it might still be preferable on a device that, otherwise, is properly configured to access Gmail via POP3. You may also want to take a look at THIS, THIS, THIS, THIS    and THIS  thread / article too.

Note that now that Google has released an excellent, native Windows Mobile version of the client, (as of the current, 1.2.0.13 version) the need for the MIDlet version of Google Maps is decreased. The native version works just great on both WM platforms and is accessible HERE  for download as a directly installable CAB file. Note that there may still be cases you will want to prefer the MIDlet (that is, non-native) version of this program; see for example the comments HERE, where user “_fixup_” complains of the native version’s keeping the backlight and the connection on (as opposed to running the Java version under a MIDlet manager), which both may lead to (vastly) increased battery consumption.

Finally, as you most probably WILL want to run at least Opera Mini (or its modded version) on your device, the answer is YES.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*2. Available MIDlet managers*

In this chapter, I give you a thorough overview of what current (!) MIDlet environments there are, how they compare to each other and which one you should prefer. As you’ll see, particularly if you’re a power user and/or player, you will want to keep different KVM’s on your Windows Mobile handheld simultaneously so that you can make use of the functionality of each of them (there’s no “best” KVM – unfortunately, the otherwise best Jbed lacks some functionality only provided by other KVM’s).

Note that I don’t provide you download /purchase links here. You can find all of the download sources and / or accessibility remarks in the _*main chart*_, in the second, “_Price / availability_” row.

Also note that this is just a sketchy list of what KVM’s there are and what (dis)advantages they have. For a full list of tips, tricks, capability and problem lists, you MUST consult the above-mentioned _*main chart*_. Note that, in Chapter 4, I will also elaborate on the meaning of the rows in the chart.

*2.1 Esmertec Jbed*

This is by far the best and most recommended KVM for Windows Mobile, (QVGA; NOT 176*220 – on the latter, it refuses running deployed MIDlets) Smartphones and Pocket PC’s alike. Its only problems are the lack of M3G (3D gaming) support and the inability to run more than one MIDlet concurrently. As with the other products of Esmertec, it isn’t compatible with pre-WM5 operating systems and needs to be “hacked” in order to be able to run it on non-Phone Edition Pocket PC devices. (See the “_Platform compatibility: non-phone PPC_” row in the main chart to see how this hacking must be done.)

Note that the latest, currently available Jbed version has problems with the cookie handling of Opera Mini 4 beta 2. This means you can’t log in to many (but not all; for example, Yahoo Mail works) Web sites with OM4b2 running under Jbed. As this isn’t an issue with Opera Mini Mod 2.04/2.05, this seems to be a problem exclusively with the given Opera Mini version and not that of Jbed. If this is a problem, consider switching to another MIDlet manager (for example, Jeodek), where the cookies of Opera Mini 4 beta 2 do work.

*2.2 Esmertec Jeodek*

There are, basically, two versions of this KVM. The non-M3G-enabled, newer version isn’t really recommended (Jbed is definitely better in almost every respect, except for the Opera Mini 4 beta 2 cookie issues). There is, however, an older, M3G-enabled version out there, which allows for playing a wide variety of games. I’ve explained how the latter should be used HERE, in the 10/11/2007 update. That is, if you’re into gaming, you might want to go for the M3G version; otherwise, I recommend upgrading / switching to Jbed.

*2.3 IBM J9*

This is a well-known but, now that both Jblend and the two product lines of Esmertec are considerably better in most respects (except for some deliberate questions like the ability to run multiple MIDlets at the same time, in which it’s, together with TAO Intent, is clearly better than Esmertec’s products), not any more recommended KVM. You should prefer Jbed to it and only consider using it if you do need J9’s special capabilities or its compatibility with pre-WM5 operating systems.

Note that, lately, IBM has made much harder to download a trial version of J9 if you’re situated outside the States.

*2.4 TAO Intent*

This is the MIDlet manager having come with almost all HTC-manufactured WM5 Pocket PC’s and Smartphones. Now that the developer no longer exists, the HTC folks have switched to _Esmertec Jeodek / Jbed _instead (and independent MS Smartphone / PPC PE manufacturers like _Sharp _or _Samsung _prefer _Aplix JBlend _instead). However, this still means there’s a HUGE number of installed userbase of this MIDlet manager.

Currently, two major releases of these titles are widely used: the 10.1 series (also compatible with WM2003(SE) and the MS Smartphone platform) and the latest 11.1 series (the latter being only WM5+ & Pocket PC-compliant). 

In general, you will want to prefer Jbed to this title. It has only few areas where it’s clearly better. Just like with IBM J9, in addition to WM2003(SE) support, it also supports running MIDlets concurrently.

If you have a (non-rebranded!) HTC WM6 Pocket PC device, go for the latest, .1036 version; otherwise (you have a rebranded and/or WM5 device), go for .1034. Should you have a plain (non-phone) Pocket PC, make sure you apply the SMS.dll / Phone.dll hacks already mentioned with Jbed.

Note that, at 4pda.ru, there is a separate “turbo” version. While I haven’t really measured remarkable speed increase with the _jBenchmark _tests, many users have reported generic speedup with at least _starting / loading_ MIDlets. This is because many library files have been decompressed by the creator, meaning no decompression needed in runtime. This may indeed result in some speed increase. (Note that this trick doesn’t work the 10.1-series TAO Intent MIDlet managers (MM’s); this is why only the new series has a separate “turbo” version.) Note that this also means this version occupies about two times more storage than the non-turbo one; therefore, if you have little built-in storage, consider installing it on a storage card. Also, it’s a bit older (version 1023) than the – currently –  latest, 1036 version.

*2.5 Aplix JBlend *

This OEM MIDlet manager comes with, compared to Esmertec’s KVM’s, very few Windows Mobile models. Compared to Jbed, it has both advantages and disadvantages; for example, it supports M3G (and, therefore, far more games) BUT it doesn’t support midi / MP3 playback (that is, you won’t really hear music anywhere) and has a messed-up security model making it pretty useless for Net access like Opera Mini or Gmail. This means you will only want to use it for gaming – if the other two, decent alternatives (the M3G-enabled Jeodek or Jbed) don’t work or work slower.

In THIS  HowardForums thread, you’ll find many titles compatible with this MIDlet manager; and, of course, my _*main games compatibility chart*_  will provide you with a lot of additional compatibility information with current MIDlets.

*2.6. Not recommended KVM’s*

Note that the charts (and this tutorial) don't elaborate on the following MIDlet managers:

*2.6.1 NSICom CrE-ME*

This manager is still (as of version 4.12) pretty weak (MIDP 1-only, really low resolution, problems with connecting to the Net, pretty complicated to install a MIDlet etc.). This means it, in most cases, should _not _be used. Strange the developers still call it "_the world's most reliable J2ME/CDC Java Virtual Machine technology for Embedded platforms_". While CrE-ME is without doubt the _BEST _JVM out there right now for running individual applications / applets (which are vastly different from MIDlets), its MIDlet support is really bad.

*2.6.2 Coretek Delta Java Manager*

This MIDlet manager is only slightly better than NSICom's above-mentioned CrE-ME. While it's compatible with quite a few games, it has severe problems; most importantly, its utilized screen estate is tied to 176*220 (fortunately, it’s pixel doubled on VGA devices). This means you won't be able to run your MIDlets using the real, full screen estate of your QVGA / VGA / WVGA Pocket PC's or QVGA Smartphones. Therefore, I only recommend it if you want to run MIDlets tied to 176*220 (or smaller) screen sizes and/or you have a 176*220 MS Smartphone.

A related (Russian) thread is HERE   (BabelFish HERE)

*2.6.3 Mitac JVM*

This is an old (2003), pretty bad and not recommended MIDlet manager.

Related thread: _MoDaCo _Working midlets and non-working midlets.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*3. Introduction to using MIDlets*

Now, let’s see how you can install (deploy) MIDlets on your Windows Mobile device and how you can use them. Fortunately, doing this is very simple.

First, make sure you do have a KVM on your handheld. If you don’t, install one. If you have a non-phone Pocket PC and want to use any MIDlet manager (except for IBM J9), make sure you install the SMS.dll and Phone.dll hacks and / or if you have a pre-WM5 device, you’ll need to choose from either IBM J9 or old versions of TAO Intent.

After this, your life will be pretty easy.

*3.1 Two ways of deployment (installation): online vs. offline*

In general, there are a lot of MIDlets available online. In general, if you click them on the Web from your Windows Mobile device (preferably, using a built-in Web browser), they get downloaded to your handheld and automatically deployed in your device. The same happens with JAR files you copy to your handheld and, then, deploy them locally by either making your KVM explicitly search for it or clicking it / pressing the Action button from a local file manager. In the following two subsections, I elaborate on these questions.

Note that, generally, there are two kinds of files you’ll run into: JAD files and JAR files. When you download a MIDlet to your desktop PC so that you can, later, deploy it into your handheld’s KVM, only download JAR files, not the JAD ones.

If there’s no way of directly accessing JAR files, only JAD ones (as is, for example, the case with the Opera Mini 4 beta download page HERE  - note that you should visit it from a Wap-capable desktop browser (Opera), that is, NOT from IE!), the “Download high memory version” download link will download you a JAD file, not a JAR one. You can directly copy this file to your handheld but, then, it’ll need to have Internet connection to be able to download the JAR file referenced by the small JAD file. If you can’t guarantee this or prefer collecting the JAR files offline, do the following: open the JAD file you downloaded with a text / file viewer (editor) and look for the attribute named “MIDlet-Jar-URL”. Copy the URL after the colon (for example, _http://mini.opera.com/dl/1B8GM15aEP5uj-jE8A4AACMhDw8C/mini.jar_) to your desktop Web browser. Now, you’ll have direct access to the JAR file – you can already safely save it.

Note that some KVM’s support separating MIDlets into different folders. Some allow for selecting the folder at deployment time (an additional step in the deployment process; this is what, initially, the “root” screen stands for when deploying into Esmertec products), the others after deployment. (And, on the Nokia, as it has no MIDlet manager interface at all but all deployed MIDlets are listed as regular applications, you can use the system file explorer tools to move them elsewhere, in another folder. This is slightly different from the way MIDlets were handled or early MIDlet-capable Nokia phones like the N-Gage, where there was a separate folder for them.) Also see the “Possible to use folders for better MIDlet separation?” row in the main chart for more info & screenshots.

Also note that, during the deployment process, you will also need to let the installation continue, particularly when the given MIDlet isn’t signed with a trusted certificate. (The vast majority of MIDlets are like this.) This, in general, only means you will need to press the left softkey some times on both Windows Mobile and Symbian.

*3.1.1 Offline: originating the deployment from inside the manager vs. doing the same from the outside*

There are two ways of deploying a local MIDlet JAR file to your MIDlet browser. The easiest is the default way of just clicking / pressing the Action key while viewing it from a local file explorer tool. This, as long as the file associations are correctly set (which may NOT be the case if you install more than one KVM’s on your handheld – more on this later), will automatically invoke the JVM and deploy the MIDlet.

Another way to select the related menu item inside the given KVM is to search for JAR files in the local file system (for example, Menu / Install / Local with TAO and Menu / Install / Local Files with Esmertec’s KVM’s). Unfortunately, it’s pretty flawed with most of the KVM’s; for example, the lack of alphabetical sorting, some of them can’t display all the files at once if there are more than 200-250 of them, some are only looking in a given directory or have no search capabilities at all, which is the case with IBM J9. The latter, as it doesn’t allow for browsing the file system for a given JAR file, forces you to enter the full (local, that is, Error! Hyperlink reference not valid. ) URL of the JAR file, which is really a pain in the back. Finally, Jblend doesn’t offer any local file browsing / deployment at all – with it, you must initiate the deployment from any file explorer tool. The latter is “only” highly recommended with other KVM’s because of the other annoyances and bugs they have. 

*3.1.2 Online*

This is much easier: you just navigate to the given page with the MIDlets online and just click the JAD (or JAR) files. Note that some KVM’s may not allow for installing Web-based JAR’s directly; with them, you will need to click the JAD file instead. This is in stark contrast with the local install: all the tested (non-disqualified) browsers allow for the direct installation of JAR files and no local JAD’s are needed.

*3.2 Running the already-deployed MIDlets*

After your MIDlet is deployed, you will need to click it from inside the KVM if it’s not started automatically: most current, recommended KVM’s ask the user whether the MIDlet should be started right after the deployment. 

Otherwise, you just start the KVM environment (it’s, in general, in the main Start Menu / Programs folder (except for the HTC Kaiser / Tilt, where it’s in the Tools subdirectory there) and is called “_Jbed”, “Java”, “Jeodek_” or “_Esmertec Jbed/Jeodek_” with the Esmertec products, “_MIDlet Manager_” with TAO Intent, “_Midlet HQ_” with IBM J9 (linking _emulator.exe_) and “_Jblend_” with Jblend) and simply double-click the given, already-deployed MIDlet. With IBM J9, you must select the uppermost “_Launch_” menu item in _Actions_ instead, after highlighting your MIDlet.

Now that I’ve made it clear it’s only Nokia’s (Symbian) MIDlet manager that puts the deployed MIDlet icons in the traditional Applications folder, you may also want to know whether you can also hack the Windows Mobile KVM’s to do the same. This, as you may have already guessed, also greatly speeds up starting a given MIDlet: you don’t need to start an additional layer of managers. The answer is: yes, with most KVM’s (except for Jblend), you can. Then, you won’t need to separately start the KVM interface to gain access to the deployed MIDlets. See the “Direct, system-level links (shortcuts) to MIDlets” row in the main chart for more info on this. Note that, as opposed to Nokia’s system-level links (or, for that matter, the way the excellent Palm OS emulator, StyleTap, works on Windows Mobile), all these links will have the same icon, unlike under Symbian – not that of the icon of the MIDlet itself. This is a definite disadvantage if you prefer looking for a MIDlet based on its icon and not its name / position.

*3.3 Security issues*

Unlike with native Windows Mobile (or Symbian) applications, you’ll always run into security prompts. Therefore, it’s worth knowing a bit about what they are all about. 

Java programs, in general, put a lot of weight on security measurements. This is why they continuously prompt the user when they try to access “sensitive” resources like the Net or the local file system.

Fortunately, you can, in general (except for Jblend), easily get rid of this problem:

- if you have any of the Esmertec KVM’s, use the MIDlets signed by the MXit LifeStyle-signed JAR’s available in THIS  thread. Note that I’ve separately linked in the most common non-game (games, in general, aren’t affected by these issues, unless they want to use Bluetooth) MIDlets you may want signed. Then, you’ll be able to set their security model for “Blanket”, which means you’ll never be prompted for permission. It’ll certainly be easier for you than with the default “Session” (you’re asked once per session – that is, after starting the MIDlet) and the even more restrictive “One Shot” security model. Incidentally, Jblend employs exclusively the latter model with accessing the Net; this means it’s pretty much useless for applications like Opera Mini or the Gmail MIDlet. This is particularly true with the Gmail client, where it prompts the user to allow going on upon downloading every single mail (header). That is, never use Gmail under Jblend.

- if you have a KVM where you can “hack” the security descriptor files (all Esmertec KVM’s and IBM J9 belong to here; TAO Intent is also said to be but the opinions do differ on the latter and I haven’t tested this hack), do the hacking to get rid of the annoying security prompts. See the “Security: Allow permanent Net access without prompting ("Blanket" security model, as opposed to "Session" / "Oneshot")?” row in the main chart for more info / links.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*3.4 Runtime issues: concurrent (parallel) and background execution*

The KVM’s slightly differ in how they handle concurrent execution of MIDlets – or, simply running something in the background. Some (TAO and J9) allow for the concurrent execution of MIDlets, while the rest don’t. This means the, otherwise, excellent Esmertec KVM’s will only run one MIDlet at a time, while the certainly, in most respects, inferior J9 and TAO Intent will run any number of them. TAO, in addition, also supports the in-environment switch between running MIDlets, unlike J9. 

Support for parallel MIDlet execution can be very useful; for example, the Gmail MIDlet could continuously check Gmail for incoming messages, while, in another MIDlet, you could browse the Web. You can find some other uses for example HERE, in the comment section (the comments HERE  are also pretty instructive and shed light on related issues).

The ability to execute a MIDlet in the background is also very important. Just an example: you start downloading a Web page in Opera Mini but quickly realize the download will take ages. In order to save time and do something useful in the meantime, you decide to minimize the Opera Mini task, do something else in another program and only return later, expecting Opera Mini has already finished downloading and rendering. All the tested WM and Symbian KVM’s support this kind of operation; the only exception is Jblend, which immediately pauses when it loses the focus. Incidentally, Jblend’s behavior also has some other consequences; for example, in no way can you use external character injectors to it (unless they’re continuously running and, therefore, don’t result in executing a new process; PQzII is one of these) and you will even have problems uploading Jbenchmark results to the server (because it constantly thinks the MIDlet has been paused and prompts you for resuming).

I also recommend _Solnyshok_’s excellent article  for more information on the advantages of parallel execution of some MIDlets. Also note that the article contains an excellent hacking tutorial on how multiple instances of the same MIDlet can be executed at the same time.

*4. The main chart *

Again, this is where you’ll find most information. It contains an order of magnitude more information than the article you’re just reading in a well-condensed, tabular, easy-to-compare form, packed with tons of screenshots helping in finding out how a given feature should be enabled / used.

I’ve already elaborated on several (for example, security-related) of the rows this chart has; now, let me elaborate on the rest.

In the “_Price / availability_” row, as has already been stated, you’ll find where to get / download the given KVM from. 

In the “_Platform compatibility_” group, I’ve listed three rows: compatibility with non-phone Pocket PC’s, Pocket PC Phone Edition devices and, finally, touchscreen-less Smartphones (abbreviated as SP’s). 

As has already been pointed out, you MUST apply the SMS/Phone DLL hack explained in the Jeodek column if you have a phone-less, “classic” Pocket PC. Also, if you have a MS Smartphone (as opposed to Pocket PC’s), pay special attention to the compatibility remarks here as, unfortunately, not all titles are Smartphone-compliant or, if they are, you may encounter some problems when trying to run them.

The “_Generic compliance with standards_” group is more for techies: people that would like to know everything about the standards support of the given KVM. As can clearly be seen, the Nokia N95 KVM blows all the other KVM’s out of the water (in this respect too); this is particularly true of, under Windows Mobile, never (except for some very old and long-discontinued IBM J9-specific add-on projects I’ve elaborated on HERE) implemented, for, for example, multiplayer gaming (give a try to the MIDlet version of _3D Constructo Combat_ in multiplayer mode on even slower / older Nokias like the 6680 – you’ll LOVE it! The same stands for for example the infamous _Naval Battle: Mission Commander_) Bluetooth support. The same stands for other goodies like support for camera: all WM KVM’s lack the support for it, as can clearly be seen in the “_MMAPI Video-capture_” cell of the “_JVM Multimedia (JSR 135)_” row. It could be VERY useful; see for example the posts HERE, seeking for support for barcode reader applications. Audio capture (which isn’t really supported by many apps either) is also pretty useful; see for example the _TellMe MIDlet_   for a real-world usage example. Yeah, you can clearly see MIDlets are in no way for gaming only – there have a LOT of enterprise uses and are particularly useful when you have a lot of different platforms you need to quickly develop a business solution for!

In the “_JVM Memory_” row, I’ve listed the appropriate heap (free memory) size available for each KVM. The more, the better for running memory-hungry MIDlets – unless the given KVM uses dynamic (de)allocation of memory when the need arises. Then, it’ll be able to run even the most memory-hungry MIDlets (for example, a full JBenchmark category, in High Quality, packed into one JAR). Unfortunately, only Nokia’s KVM and Jbed support the latter. Also note that you can set the memory allocated for Jblend in the Registry.

Support for “_JVM M3G_”, that is, the _Mobile 3D Graphics _API is the dream of most Java MIDlet gamers. As can be seen, several KVM’s support it. (Speed, without hardware acceleration, is another question.)

The “_JVM File Connection_” group is also very important, particularly with applications like _Opera Mini *Mod*_, the unofficial (and, unfortunately, illegal; therefore, I cannot provide a link to it either) “hack” of Opera Mini, adding a lot of goodies like (pretty rude, but still working) page saving and IEM favorite import / export. These all require access to the file system, which, unlike with real Java, isn’t built-in or required by the basic standard. This is why so few WM KVM’s support it: IBM J9 with an additional hack (I’ve elaborated on the installation in the chart) and Jbed. Interestingly, some real-world tests were failed by Jbed, while IBM J9 passed all of them. The support for accessing the local file system is certainly a big plus with IBM J9 – one of the very few advantages of the environment, along with, for example, the ability to run several MIDlets at the same time.

The “_Storage usage_” group is very important because internal storage memory is doomed to fill up very quickly (especially with low-end WM devices only having 64M of Flash ROM – an example is the _HTC s310/Oxygen _WM5 Smartphone), particularly if you install sizable games (current games are 300-600 kbytes in size). In this group, I’ve explained the following:


Where can a given MIDlet manager KVM be installed to – that is, can it be installed to a storage card? All of them can (note that we’re, mostly, dealing with XDA-Dev-created installers and hacks in here!), except for Jbed, which MAY require some additional manual file copying (also explained in the chart).

Where the deployed MIDlets are kept: This is also highly important. Fortunately, it’s only IBM J9 that is doomed to store the deployed MIDlets in the internal storage (I’ve tried to hack it to a card very hard – see my related article   – but in vain); other MIDlet managers, when installed to a storage card, don’t. Note that, should Jblend and TAO be an OEM-installed KVM on your handset, you can still easily “hack” them to store their MIDlets on a storage card with a simple Registry edit.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

In the “_Text input_” group, first, I’ve listed the copy / cut / paste capabilities of the KVM’s. One of the biggest problems with TAO is the complete lack of copy / paste functionality in any of its textboxes. This is a real pain in the back. Note that some 4pda users have implemented an external, not very reliable way of pasting text to the TAO textboxes (via MortScript), it’s still far from perfect.

“_Known text input-related bugs? Maximal editable pre-populated text area size?_” elaborates on the text input-related bugs of the tested KVM’s. The most important of them (without any exception – not even Nokia’s implementation did fare well in this respect) is the text input areas’ limited size. This means the following: when you, for example, post an answer in a forum using the “_QUOTE_” button, you may end up not being able to enter anything and/or your answer getting completely deleted. In general, the threshold is between 1 and 8 kilobytes, depending on the actual KVM and the Web browser you use (Opera Mini fares far better in this respect than its modded version; I think because the latter uses 16-bit Unicode for input, which take up double the memory as the 8-bit input of Opera Mini.) Therefore, make sure you either quote VERY short answers and try to remain under the threshold or try not to quote anything.

In addition, TAO has a very bad, additional bug: if the quoted (and/or, original) text contains line breaks, you won’t be able to edit it at all.

I really recommend giving the test HTML page   I’ve created for this test a thorough try to see what restrictions there are, whether your input is retained (after you exit the edit mode) etc so that you can be absolutely sure you don’t mess up anything when you do start filling in Web forms or post to forums with Opera Mini (Mod).

The “_Display_” category contains information on the usage of font smoothing technologies like _ClearType _(also see THIS  request). As can clearly be seen, it’s only when using the smallest character size and only with some KVM’s that there is font smoothing (with OM4b2)

I’ve devoted two separate rows (and a lot of screenshots) to demonstrate the font sizes of Opera Mini 4 beta 2 in both VGA and QVGA because a great deal of misinformation is all around the Net on the different font sizes of each. For this test, I’ve also created a test page. As can be seen, the font sizes are roughly equal with all KVM’s, as opposed to what some people state. Also note that I’ve also published how you can increase the font size in TAO with a simple Registry edit (I’ve also attached the import file) – the ability to do this is clearly is a definite advantage of TAO.

As far as the “_Keyboard, SIP, softkeys_” group is concerned, please read THIS  for a very thorough explanation. 

I’ve already elaborated on most rows of the “_MIDlet installation, separation, direct invocation, uninstall_” group; therefore, I won’t go into this once more. It’s probably only “_Registry import files to quickly reassociate JAR / JAD files_” that still hasn’t been explained. Please see the “_2.4 Co-existing on the same Windows Mobile devices_” section in the _*Definitive Guide to Running 3D-enabled Java MIDlets on Windows Mobile*_  to see why you might need these Registry import files if you plan to use more than one KVM’s on your Windows Mobile device and want to retain (or, quickly restore) the ability of a given KVM to deploy a MIDlet you click on in an external (Windows Mobile) Web browser or in the file system.

The “_Security_” group has already been explained above.

The “_Misc (sound, compatibility with some popular apps, proxy, etc)_” group contains some miscellaneous tests and rows like 


support for full screen: as can clearly be seen, in this regard, Jbed is the best (it indeed offers full screen) and Jeodek is the second (it only displays the upper task bar but not the lower menu bar; Jeodek M3G being the only exception when run on the MS Smartphone platform). So does Jblend. TAO and IBM J9, unfortunately, both display the two bars at the top and bottom. Needless to say, Nokia’s KVM also makes use of the full screen estate.

Sound support: as has turned out during the tests, Jbed (along with Nokia’s KVM) is by far the best KVM when it comes to playing in-game music. Note that I’ve tested it being stereo by running  _Doom RPG_,  a very famous MIDlet (even _PocketGamer.org_’s infamous _Sponge _likes it). Strangely, while Jbed does support stereo, Nokia has failed the stereo test: it only plays music in mono. At last something that Nokia’s KVM gets beaten at 

Proxy support is also very important and in high demand among Opera Mini users (as Opera Mini, by default, doesn’t support proxies, unlike Opera Mini Mod, where you can enter the proxy address right in the browser settings). In these tests, I’ve used my custom-written Web client MIDlet and Web server to easily find out which of the several possible ways Opera Mini (or, any other Web browser not supporting custom, local proxy settings) can be made use a proxy. As can clearly be seen, only Jbed and IBM J9 support this. (I haven’t tested Nokia’s KVM in this respect; I assume it works OK.)

the compliance test of three highly popular productivity (non-game) MIDlets: Gmail, Opera Mini and Opera Mini Mod.

*5.  jBenchmark Benchmark Results*

I’ve also made some serious benchmarks with the well-known _jBenchmark_ suite.

First, it’s worth pointing out that, while Esmertec Jbed does promise speedup by compiled code, in reality, it doesn’t mean THAT big a speed increase. That is, you won’t even see a twofold speed increase in everyday apps / games – if there will be any speed difference at all. In the charts, I’ve emphasized the tests where Jbed produced FAR better results than other MIDlet managers running on the same device. I’ve used plain bold to emphasize differences up to two; to emphasize even bigger differences (for example, the Chess test), I’ve additionally used _Italic_ and <u>Underline</u>.

It’s also worth pointing out that while high-resolution (VGA) devices (in the test, the Dell Axim x51v and the HTC Universal) tend to run standard 2D graphics tests (at times a LOT) slower than standard-resolution (QVGA) models like the HTC Wizard or the HTC Vox / s710, with 3D (with the only currently available, 3D-capable MIDlet manager, the TAO Intent 11.x series), the differences aren’t that big. 

As far as the 3D benchmarks are concerned, which show a clear, sometimes 20-fold speed difference in favor of the 3D hardware accelerated Nokia N95, don’t think Windows Mobile devices are THAT bad at playing the currently available 3D games. While M3G games indeed run pretty much flawlessly on the Nokia N93(i), N95 and E90 (the current Nokias with 3D hardware acceleration), the currently available, non-accelerated Windows Mobile KVM’s don’t produce MUCH worse results either – most 3D games still remain playable under WM too. In practice, the 20-fold difference in these synthetic tests reduce to two to three-fold difference with currently available, tested 3D MIDlets. Never ever believe anyone that states the opposite – he or she, then, hasn’t compared (unaccelerated) Windows Mobile and (accelerated) N95. I did and know the difference, which is certainly not even tenfold, no matter what the JBenchmark results suggest. Note that the reason the Nokia N95 scores so good in 3D is not because the built-in _PowerVR 3D_   chip would be so much faster than, currently, the 2700G. It’s just because the former is supported by the built-in MIDlet manager and the latter isn’t supported by any Windows Mobile MIDlet managers.

Otherwise, speed-wise, there’s no clear winner. In general, all MIDlet managers have their strengths and weaknesses; there isn’t a single one with the best speed / efficiency (not even that of Nokia). Also note that, in general, the Nokia benchmarks don’t differ much from those of the WM KVM’s – of course, the M3G results are completely different. But, again, with real MIDlets, this difference is far less pronounced than one would think based on the synthetic JBenchmark 3D results.

Note that the columns are a bit different from the first chart; now, I’ve also listed the device I’ve run the given MIDlet manager on.


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

*6. Game compatibility reports *

I’ve also thoroughly tested some hundred (!) popular, well-known games; both 2D and 3D titles. (More on these games in THIS   article – my previous and, now, slightly outdated article on 3D gaming.)

As has already been emphasized with the benchmarks, there’s no clear winner here either. As a rule of thumb, however, you should always try to run a given title under Jbed first. It’s the least compatible with existing games, but has three real advantages over both the M3G-compliant version of Jeodek and Jblend: if it does work then, generally, it’s the fastest; of the three, it has the best sound emulation and it supports full screen mode.

If you do encounter problems, give a try to alternative MIDlet managers: to IBM J9, TAO Intent, Jeodek M3G or Jblend (or, JblendFullScreen if you don’t need M3G and/or decent music but do need full screen because of, for example, the hard-coded screen size used by the MIDlet). Note that it’s pretty useless to try to run a title not running under Jbed under the non-M3G-capable Jeodek either. Doing the same under the M3G-capable Jeodek version, however, is a completely different issue.

As has already been emphasized, these MIDlet managers can co-exist on the same device and if you’re really into gaming as many MIDlets as possible, you will want to put at least three (Jbed, Jblend and Jeodek M3G) on your handset.

Note that there is an earlier version of this chart HERE. As the chart doesn’t contain for example the Nokia N95, the M3G-capable Jblend (only its full screen, old and pretty much incapable version) and lists far fewer titles than the main games compatibility chart, it’s in no way as important as the main compatibility chart listing the, for gaming, most recommended WM KVM’s (along with Nokia). However, it also contains some info on how different hardware (520 MHz XScale-based VGA HTC Universal vs. 195 MHz TI OMAP-based QVGA Wizard, for example) compare when it comes to running (graphics-intensive) games. As can be seen, the, otherwise, for gaming not really recommended Wizard behaves pretty OK even at the default 195 MHz CPU clock speed.

*Highly recommended articles*

*TUTORIAL: Control issues of Java MIDlets – all secrets of button handling*. *Crossposts*: PPCT,  AximSite,  XDA-Developers - 1,  XDA-Developers - 2,  XDA-Developers - 3,  FirstLoox,  BrightHand,  HowardForums,  SPT, MoDaCo,  PocketGamer.org, PocketGaming.de. 

*The Definitive Guide to Running 3D-enabled Java MIDlets on Windows Mobile*  (note that its discussion of some of the apps is a bit outdated; that is, consider the info in the current Bible of higher priority than in there. Also note that the comments (at the bottom) are really worth checking out, just like with the comments arrived at THIS  article. *Crossposts*: PPCT,  AximSite,  XDA-Developers,  XDA-Developers - 2,  FirstLoox,  BrightHand,  HowardForums,  SPT, MoDaCo,  PocketGamer.org, PocketGaming.de

*The Button Enhancer Bible & great button config tips for Opera Mobile / Mini users*  – it has a LOT of MIDlet-related info. *Crossposts*: PPCT,  AximSite,  XDA-Developers - 1,  XDA-Developers - 2,  FirstLoox,  BrightHand,  HowardForums, SPT, MoDaCo.

*4PDA thread*; translations HERE 

5 things noobs should know about java mobile games 

The MIDlet reviews at _Mobile Critic_  and Midlet Review

The homepages of Fishlabs, Gameloft, Glu  and Xendex 



*My old, outdated, related articles*

_What TAO Intent versions there are?_   - this article has been written before Risidoro’s releasing the 1034/1036 versions and the release of the generic SMS / phone.dll hacks. The latter means you don’t need to install the somewhat older version .1023 of the MIDlet manager on your phone-less PPC any more.

Running Motorola-specific Midlet games on the Pocket PC? YES!! 

IBM releases new, 6.1.1 version of great Midlet runner J9; now, it’s fully compatible with Google Maps! 

Great, Free Java/Midlet Environment IBM J9 New, 6.1 Version is Out – a Full Compliance & Bug Report & Never Before Published Tweaks that Help Using It Much Easier  (in there, I’ve also reported on my effort of trying to relocate the IBM J9 deployed MIDlet repository from the main memory). 

Java Midlets on the Pocket PC - the Complete Tutorial  (outdated, but nice for some additional tips)


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

Wowz, thanks for the kind words


----------



## jockyw2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

Menneisyys, as usual you did an excellent job! Many thanks  

I would welcome one addition though: a table which shows which JSR standards are supported by each midlet manager.

I have spent much time to find out that only IBM J9 supports both JSR-75 (accessing PIM database and the File System) and JSR-82 (Java BT API & serial ports). There exist a couple of applications, e.g. MGMaps, which rely on support for both stds.

Cheers
JockyW


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 25, 2007)

jockyw2001 said:


> Menneisyys, as usual you did an excellent job! Many thanks
> 
> I would welcome one addition though: a table which shows which JSR standards are supported by each midlet manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Thanks for the kind words 

2. JRS-75 (File Connection & PIM) requires an add-on hack (see the "JVM File Connection (part of JSR 75):" row)

3. As far as JSR-82 (BT) is concerned, it did have two third-party BT add-on libraries, but they no longer exist. See http://www.aximsite.com/boards/bluetooth-talk/209772-pocketpc-bluetooth-enabled-midlets.html for more info.


----------



## ernestorendon86 (Oct 26, 2007)

*bt info on a wizard*

hi i have months trying to use a software bt info in my wizard htc 8125. it use bluetooth and is like the bloover... i can use it... some help please what i have to install im from ecuador and is a little hard to read all that i dont understan at all. thanks


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 27, 2007)

ernestorendon86 said:


> hi i have months trying to use a software bt info in my wizard htc 8125. it use bluetooth and is like the bloover... i can use it... some help please what i have to install im from ecuador and is a little hard to read all that i dont understan at all. thanks

Click to collapse



I haven't managed to install any 3rd party BT libraries under IBM J9. jockyw2001 may know how this is done.


----------



## ernestorendon86 (Oct 28, 2007)

*thanks*



Menneisyys said:


> I haven't managed to install any 3rd party BT libraries under IBM J9. jockyw2001 may know how this is done.

Click to collapse



thanks, somebody helppppp


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 24, 2007)

*UPDATE (11/23/2007)*: 

in the meantime, thanks to XDA-Devs user _defcomg_, a new, third-party, free Bluetooth (JSR-82) library, _BlueCove_  has been found, which supports IBM J9. 
In the second part of this article, I elaborate on how you can “hack” some Nokia classes into MIDlets so that they have a chance to run. I also explain how you can force the installation of MIDlets that, otherwise, are refused to be deployed because of missing library (for example, Bluetooth under Jbed) support.

*1. BlueCove *

Let’s start with the compatibility issues. 

*1.1 Real-world (!) compatibility*

First, it’s only IBM J9-compliant (NO TAO, NO Jbed, NO Jblend). Even under J9, unfortunately, it’s (as of this writing) pretty much far away from REALLY working. While it correctly implements Bluetooth discovery, in general, it doesn’t go further and just crashes at actually connecting (not only discovering). I’ve tested this with both the Microsoft and the Widcomm Bluetooth stack, using version 6.1.1 (that is, the latest one) of IBM J9.

My compliance test results are as follows:

_Super Bluetooth Hack_ 1.07  (note that the two (2nd/3rd) versions are exactly the same): doesn’t even start (_IncompatibleClassChangeError_ with _Vector_)

_Blooover_  discovering works; the actual connection doesn’t (IncompatibleClassChangeError with javax.microedition.io.Connection).

_3D Constructo Combat_: The same: it is able to discover other devices:







but, upon actually connecting to them (or, when you start it in server mode), it immediately crashes and exits.

*1.2 Downloading, installing*

If you still want to give it a try (again, it’s pretty much useless as of now!):


Get _bluecove-2.0.1.jar_ (version as of 11/23/2007) from HERE


if you have WinRAR on your desktop Windows machine, enter the _WinRAR bluecove-2.0.1.jar_ command;
otherwise, rename _bluecove-2.0.1.jar_ to _bluecove-2.0.1.*zip*_ and click it so that its content is shown;


extract _bluecove_ce.dll_ and _intelbth_ce.dll _from the root of the archive; transfer them to the _\bin _subdirectory of your IBM J9 installation.

Note that if you don’t want to hunt for / extract these files yourself, I’ve made them available HERE  as a standard ZIP file. Just unZIP it and transfer the two DLL's.
copy _bluecove.jar_ to the _\lib\jclMidp20\ext _directory of your IBM J9 installation. If “_ext_” doesn’t exist, create it.
you’ll need to use special link files to start your Bluetooth-enabled MIDlets. This also means you don’t need to deploy your MIDlets under J9 at all as direct links of this type don’t require the MIDlets to be deployed beforehand. A typical link file looks like this:

_255#"\Storage Card\ibm\bin\j9.exe" -jcl:midp20 -Dmicroedition.connection.pkgs=com.intel.bluetooth -cp *MIDletName*.jar "-jxe:\Storage Card\ibm\lib\jclMidp20\jclMidp20.jxe" *MIDletName*.jad_

(An example link file is HERE as a real file.)

In here, change _MIDletName_ to the filename of the MIDlet and, of course, change _\Storage Card\ibm _to the actual path of your IBM J9 installation.

Note that you’ll also need the JAD files in this setup. Should you not have them, use the free _JADMaker_  to create them from JAR files (see the link for more info). If you don’t provide any absolute directories in the link file to the JAR / JAD files, then, you’ll need to copy the JAR file to the \lib\jclMidp20\ext directory of your IBM J9 installation before invoking the MIDlet through the link file. This is the same directory where _bluecove.jar _should reside. Also, the JAD file must be in the same directory as the lnk file itself.

*2. Some additional hacking*

*2.1 Nokia classes missing in the game*

If you try to run 3D Constructo Combat under J9 (I’ll elaborate on other MIDlet managers later), you’ll notice at once it doesn’t run. The sole reason for this is the lack of some Nokia-specific libraries in the MIDlet manager. You can, however, easily “hack” these classes into the JAR file of the MIDlet itself.

To do this, first, download THIS  archive and unZIP it. Second, get WinRAR and, after installing it, enter the WinRAR jarfilename command to open the JAR (the main MIDlet) file. Now, just drag-and-drop the com directory (with all its subdirectories, of course) to the opened JAR file – making sure you don’t drop it on a directory, but in the root.

That’s all; now, your MIDlet might start.

Note that this definitely works with 3D Constructo Combat and J9 but will NOT work with Jbed, not even with the permission hacking I’ll explain in the following section.

(also see THIS  Russian-language post for more info if interested. It doesn't contain much additional info, though.)

*2.2 Permission hacking*

As has been explained in the MIDlet Bible, some (very few!) MIDlets can’t even be deployed under Jbed (and other, less recommended) MIDlet managers. The reason for this is the deployment-time permission checking. 

An example of these MIDlets is 3D Constructo Combat, which is refused to be deployed because of the unavailability of a library (here, a Bluetooth one):






You can easily help this and make MIDlets at least _deployable_ (being actually _runnable _is another question). To do this, enter the _WinRAR *MidletFileName*.jar_ command and extract the _META-INF\MANIFEST.MF_ file. In there, look for the _MIDlet-Permissions:_ row. For example, with 3D Constructo Combat, it’ll be the following:

_MIDlet-Permissions: javax.microedition.io.Connector.bluetooth.client,javax.microedition.io.Connector.bluetooth.server_

Just delete it and overwrite the original _META-INF\MANIFEST.MF_ file with the new version, all this in the JAR file. Again, the new file no longer contains the _MIDlet-Permissions:_ row. Now, the MIDlet at least becomes deployable as can also be seen in THIS  screenshot. (This, again, doesn’t mean Jbed will be able to run it as well. It won’t, not even with the above-explained Nokia class hack.)


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 24, 2007)

*UPDATE (11/24/2007):* At last: an M3G-capable, much more gaming-friendly  _Jbed_ version is out!

As is stated in the Bible (as can also be seen in the main game compliance chart), the recommended, current version of Jbed has very limited game compatibility. If you do want to use it and do need to run for example M3G titles, so far, you needed to turn to alternative and, in many respects, inferior MIDlet managers. Now, this has changed: thanks to XDA-Devs forum members viperj and defcomg, a brand new and really great version has been posted.

This is version 070524.2.1 - that is, slightly older than the current, 070802.2.2 version. The major disadvantage of this version, compared to the 2.2 one, is the complete lack of sound emulation.

It runs all the games running under the old, M3G-capable Jeodek (see their list HERE) and is very fast. Furthermore, it isn’t affected by the locale bug of version 2.2 – that is, the inability to run under any locales using a language with a non-Western alphabet (for example, most East-European languages).

I’ve tested it with  I-Play’s FIA World Rally Championship 3D,  Namco’s Arcade Golf and High Speed 3D. All these worked flawlessly (except for, of course, the complete lack of sound), unlike under 2.2. Under 2.2, they didn't even start or crashed later.

If you really need sound emulation and it’s indeed able to run the given title, you will still want to version 2.2 of Jbed, though. For example, it runs _Simcity Societies_  with great sound.

*Installation*

To install it, just grab THIS  file, unRAR it to, preferably, the “_J_” subdirectory on your storage card (so that _jbed.exe _is right in the “J” subdirectory) and import THIS   Registry import file (change all occurrences of "Storage Card" to the name of your card if it has another name). You might also want to copy a link to the main executable, _jbed.exe_, to _\Windows\Start Menu\Programs_ (or, just _\Windows\Start Menu\_ on MS Smartphones). I’ve created the link file HERE.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 16, 2008)

*UPDATE (01/16/2008)*: In the meantime, it has turned out that you can use the non-M3G-specific version of Jbed (that is, _Cloudyfa_'s 20070802.2.1) with any localizaton setting if and only if you start your specific MIDlet directly; that is, via a system-level shortcut.

I've also been using Opera Mini 4 on the _Blackberry 8800_, using the default MIDlet manager coming with the device. Note that, unlike the built-in Web browser and the mailer, you MUST specify the APN of your operator for it to work. Otherwise, it'll just report being unable to connect to the Net after starting (and a lengthy installation process). To do this, go to _Options / Advanced / TCP?IP_ and enter your APN (for example, "Internet" with T-Mobile.)


----------



## cicciocant (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Menneisyys.

Have you seen this?
http://www.pda4x.com/read.php?tid=59304

It work great with full screen java game and good sound.


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 1, 2008)

*UPDATE (02/01/2008): *
There are new builds of both _Jbed_ and _Jblend_ (two excellent MIDlet Managers – see the _Java MIDlet Bible_   for more info). Due to lack of time, I haven’t tested them. Both has been done by Da_G (his projects’ homepage is HERE) and are accessible HERE. Note that you MUST register yourself (it’s free and is done quickly) in order to access the page above (along with the download).

I hope I’ll be able to test them some time – along with the default Blackberry MIDlet manager. (I might wait with testing the latter until version 4.5 of BB OS is released, though.)


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 6, 2008)

*UPDATE (02/06/2008): * Another Jbed MIDlet Manager version has been released: _JRebeiro_EsmertecJbed_20071119.3.1_. 

It’s available HERE  (at the bottom of the first page).

As I don’t have the time to thoroughly test it, feedback is REALLY welcome!


----------



## Fixup (Feb 8, 2008)

Does not work on my Motorola Q (WM SP 5.0).


----------



## LordDeath (Feb 8, 2008)

At PocketPlayers Reloaded I read this short review about the new Jbed build.

Still no sound, but better support for 3D games should be new.

I hope I will not need Jbed anymore, after OperaMobile 9.5 surpasses OperaMini


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 10, 2008)

*UPDATE (03/09/2008): Sun to develop MIDlet manager for Apple's iPhone? *

NOTE: this isn't strictly a Windows Mobile news item (albeit it also contains Windows Mobile references; see for example the Sun MIDlet Manager on some new HP’s). However, now that I've spoken to the Sun reps at MWC (I'm a Java guru and have also worked for Sun as a lecturer for their Java programming courses) and also spotted their own MIDlet manager on the HP iPAQ 610 series, I found it necessary to report on this.

Finnish mag Tietokone has just reported on Sun's wanting to develop a JVM for iPhone so that it can run the vast number of MIDlets out there (including, for example, Opera Mini and thousands of games, some of them - like _Simcity Societies_ - of very high quality). 

Interestingly, Steve Jobs (of Apple), who still haven't commented on Sun's announcement, earlier stated in NYT "noone uses Java any more". Sour grapes?  (It was, so far, impossible to run third-party apps on iPhone - except for some, just-released titles like CorePlayer.) I pretty much think he quickly changes his opinion - after all, a decent MIDlet Manager would be more than welcome on iPhone, which still lacks third-party apps / games.

It's nice to see Sun indeed plans to port their stuff to iPhone. While their Windows Mobile implementation, according to some Opera Mini users, has a lot to be desired (I haven't personally checked the validity of their claims so I may be entirely wrong), I really hope Sun starts to take mobile platforms more seriously.


----------



## wizzzard (Mar 10, 2008)

LordDeath said:


> I hope I will not need Jbed anymore, after OperaMobile 9.5 surpasses OperaMini

Click to collapse



Don't throw it out just yet.
Using Opera Mobile 9.5 build 405 initial page load is slower than with Opera Mini v 4.0.9800 and it doesn't sync your bookmarks or speed dial yet. The UI feels clunky compared to mini but that may improve with familiarity.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 13, 2008)

*UPDATE (03/13/2008): New MIDlet manager in development: PhoneME; Jbed for WM2003(SE) released! *

There are two pieces of news for everyone interested in running Java MIDlets. The first will be having a pre-WM5 device and wanting to run Java MIDlets (for example, Opera Mini) on it. Yes, at last, some Russian hackers made Jbed, the industry-leading MIDlet manager work under WM2003(SE)! The second (and, for most people, not that important) piece of news concerns a brand new MIDlet manager port for Windows Mobile.

*1.	*Some Russian hackers, including the 4pda.ru folks, have, at last, *managed to make Jbed, the best MIDlet manager, work under WM2003 and WM2003SE*. The importance of this just can’t be stressed enough: so far, you only had the really inferior IBM J9 and the 10-series TAO MIDlet Manager to run MIDlets on pre-WM5 operating systems. Now, this has dramatically changed. Now, nothing will stop you from using Opera Mini on your pre-WM5 Pocket PC.

The direct link to these WM2003(SE) MIDlet Managers are as follows. There are three versions: a modded one, a non-3D one and a 3D one; all with a heap size fix.

JBed3dMod_HeapSizeFix 
Esmertec Jbed heapfix 
Esmertec Jbed3d heapfix 

They have also made a MAJOR update to their 4PDA.ru MIDlet article, linking to all the contemporary Esmertec, TAO etc. versions (including ones with heap fixes, with and without 3D support etc.); the above links can also be found in their article. You can see the translation of the new page HERE (Google)  and HERE (Babelfish). Note that I’ve kept the original page HERE (Google)  and HERE for historical reasons for people interested in the pre-Esmertec times.

*2.* Now, the other piece of news, which, again, won’t be of that much interest to non-WM2003 / non-Java hackers. 

Java is a really viable programming platform. Not only several high-quality games make it worthwhile, but also probably the best and, if you’re lucky enough with your geographical location, fastest and most bandwidth usage-friendly mobile browser available for mobile phones (including Windows Mobile), Opera Mini 4. 

I’ve already devoted an entire all-in-one Bible  to running Java on Windows Mobile (and Symbian). Now, let me introduce the latest Windows Mobile KVM: _PhoneME_.

PhoneME is another "let’s bring Java to various platforms” projects (official homepage HERE), which has recently received Windows Mobile support.

The main homepage of the Windows Mobile port is HERE  (do NOT get the ones at the official download page  of the project - they’re outdated!) Should you want to download the MIDlet manager, get the file starting with "_phoneME Feature – MIDP_” from the download page.

Get the CAB file; install it. (I assume you install it in the main storage of your handset; my MIDlet manager main lnk file and registry import file will be tailored for this install location.) After this, you’ll need to associate JAR files with the app; to do this, you’ll need THIS  file (import it into the Registry!). You might also want to invoke the MIDlet manager directly; for this, you’ll need THIS  file.

Unfortunately, currently, the MIDlet manager is pretty much useless; for example, it seems to be impossible to deploy Opera Mini 4 under the current (8525) MIDlet manager version:







(Interestingly, the 4PDA.ru folks reported they managed to deploy an older version of OM; however, they didn’t particularly like the way it ran. That is, they also state the current version has a lot to be desired.)

All in all, you will NOT want to check it out in its present form. I’ll try to let you know when a considerably better, more advanced version is released.

Still speaking of the project, the *Personal *version (not to be mistaken for the *MIDP *MIDlet manager!) seems to run standalone (Personal profile) apps OK (it does NOT have an Internet Explorer Mobile applet plug-in, though). An example of running the Hello World application available on the homepage as a separate download:






(Should you want to give it a try, assuming you installed the MIDlet manager in the built-in storage of your handset, use an invocation .lnk file with the following contents:

_254#"\phoneme\personal\bin\cvm.exe" -cp "\phoneme\hello" Hello_

Also make sure you unZIP the contents of the archive to _\phoneme\hello_.)

That is, if you’re into running Personal Profile applications (and not MIDlets), you might want to give it a more thorough try.

(Thanks to my blog reader thevery for drawing my attention   to the project!)

*Additional info*

A related forums.java.net discussion  (not very interesting for anyone not interested in recompiling the sources)

4PDA.ru’s related discussion (translated) HERE (Google)  and HERE (Babelfish).


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 14, 2008)

*UPDATE (03/14/2008):* 

*a. * unfortunately, *the WM2003(SE) Jbed version has turned out to be only compatible with Pocket PC Phone Edition devices, NOT plain (phone-less) Pocket PC’s*. There still aren’t WM2003(SE)-compliant SMS.dll and phone.dll files. These two files are needed on WM5+ standard (“classic”) Pocket PC’s to make Esmertec’s products / Jblend work. While the “hacked” DLL’s are compatible with WM5+, they aren’t with previous operating systems. That is, you’ll need to wait for a WM2003(SE)-compliant set of “hacked” DLL’s to be released.

Also note that there are some WM2003SE _Phone Edition_ models that seem to be completely incompatible with; most importantly, the _Qtek 2020i_.

Also note that some? all? of the (again, currently, only WM2003(SE) Phone Edition-compliant – do NOT bother if you only have a phone-less PDA!) contain wired-in paths. For example, the one  linked to from THIS  page (see _daemonpnz_’s post at 10.02.08 10:22:56) must be extracted to “_\Storage Card\jbed0524\_”. Should you want to put it somewhere else (because, for example, your PPC PE device is a non-English one), you’ll need to hexedit _Jbed.exe _inside the RAR file and change the two occurrences of the above path to your liking. An example showing changing the space character to a _B_ in "_Storage Card_". 






(Incidentally, the reason for this was the following: I’ve tested it on my _HP iPAQ 2210_, which is a dual-slot machine, using the card names SD Card and CF Card. As you aren’t allowed to create a directory named “_Storage Card_” in the root of the file system, I had to hexedit the file so that it uses another name. “_Storage*B*Card_” can already be created. Note that, as the HP iPAQ 2210 is a no-phone device, this didn’t help much as it still refuses to run. Again, because of the still-missing, WM2003(SE)-compliant SMS.dll and phone.dll files.)

I let you know when Jbed becomes compatible with non-phone pre-WM5 devices.


*b. * I’ve also tested some of the versions linked from the 4PDA.ru thread on my HTC Vox (s710) to find out whether they’re any good compared to the old MIDlet managers; particularly Cloudyfa’s version  - the version that, so far, I’ve recommended to all MIDlet users (unless in need for M3G (3D) support.). These two are both “fixed heap” versions; some of the less simple games (for example, DoomRPG) and benchmark apps with large memory requirements are stated to run much better / more reliably in the fixed heap versions than in the regular ones (for example, that of Cloudyfa) because of the much bigger available memory. I haven’t tested the effects of this myself.

*1. *_JBed3dMod_HeapSizeFix_  (that is, 3D-capable Jbed version, based on 20070524.2.1, with fixed heap) 

I was really interested in how this (and an additional, hacked file available for download HERE  - just overwrite _JBed.exe _of the original, already-installed version with _JBed3d_SreenFix.exe_ after renaming) worked because, at 4PDA.ru, there’s a version that promises flawless, screen problem-free functionality on MS Smartphones also compatible with the excellent Gmail client MIDlet. 

(Also see THIS  (original HERE) for more info; see _freesunny_'s post at 10.01.08 10:56:06.)

So far, it seemed impossible to make the latter (the Gmail MIDlet) flawlessly work on MS Smartphones under any version of Jbed. An example of the display problems the non-hacked version (or any Jbed version) can be seen in the following screenshot:






Unfortunately, the hacked version (after overwriting the EXE file with the separately downloaded _JBed3d_SreenFix.exe_) doesn’t really work with Gmail: while indeed the entire screen estate is used, the three lowermost menu items (_Search, Compose New, Exit_) aren’t visible, just like with the non-hacked case:






Note that essentially the same results from the 4pda.ru folks can be HERE. The same problem also exists in Portrait mode, not only in Landscape.

All in all, while it’s certainly a step in the right direction, you will still have problems with (at least) the Gmail MIDlet. If you absolutely hate the missing display area in the MIDlet listing on MS Smartphones with the old Jbed versions, you might want to consider upgrading, though.

*2.* I’ve tested _JBedModHeapFix_   (02.01.08) too – a somewhat extended and fixed Jbed version. While it does have certain advantages over Clodyfa’s version, it entirely lacks music support and is based on the _20070802.2.1_ version – that is, the same “old” version as that of Clodyfa and not anything newer. I don’t really recommend it if you need sounds / music, which is excellent in the Cloudyfa version – again, unlike any other (earlier!) versions I’ve tested, including earlier Jeodek versions like the _20070425.1.1_ version coming in the original (and just-updated) firmware of the HTC Vox / s710 and having very bad and distorted sound. 

Note that the Jbed version lacks the the English _jbed.exe.0409.mui_ file – it only has the Russian localization, that is, _jbed.exe.04*1*9.mui_. This means, unless you copy the (standard) jbed.exe.0409.mui file from, say, the Cloudyfa version to the new one, it’ll have messed-up, invisible menus.

I’ve also tested whether these two versions, finally, fix the two biggest problems with the Cloudyfa version:


it’s not possible to install Cloudyfa’s version on the storage card: with the new Jbed version, it’s possible – without any manual hacking. In this regard, it’s much more recommended than Cloudyfa’s. (Haven’t tested the Jbed3D version in this regard.). That is, you can safely direct the CAB installers to install the managers onto a card: they WILL be installed there, not taking up any built-in storage.
with Cloudyfa’s version, it’s not possible to start MIDlets from inside the Jbed interface if you use a localization using not strictly Western characters: 
Fortunately, both the non-3D and the 3D versions available at 4PDA.ru are compatible with non-Western regional settings, unlike Cloudyfa’s version.

(Note that, in the original Cloudyfa version, you can still execute MIDlets via a direct invocation link file if you have an otherwise incompatible regional setting, circumventing the standard interface listing all your MIDlets. This, however, needs some additional tinkering and, again, you won’t be able to select the MIDlet you’d like to run from the built-in list of the MIDlet manager. Also note that I’m speaking of the generic Regional settings, NOT the language of MS Smartphones (you can easily change the entire interface language of MS Smartphone devices.). Your MS Smartphone language may be, say, East-European; if you still use some non-Eastern regional setting, the apps started from inside Cloudyfa’s version will still run and you won’t need to use direct invocation link files.)

Also note that neither of these versions have any sound emulation. This, again, isn’t a change from the previous 3D (M3G)-compliant version but can be VERY bad news for plain non-M3G-compliant Jbed users, as, again, the Cloudyfa version has excellent music / sound emulation. That is, stick to the latter if you need music.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 14, 2008)

*UPDATE (some 5 hours later):* I’ve also tested the latest Jbed version, _JRebeiro_EsmertecJbed_20071119.3.1_. I’ve already mentioned it HERE  but, then, I didn’t have the time to thoroughly test it.

_The bad_
-	not possible to install it to a storage card by default
-	display problems on MS Smartphones (as with all the other Esmertec Jbed versions – except for the M3G-specific, hacked 4pda.ru version). Note that, again, this doesn’t have any effect on how Opera Mini 4 or games work; only the main MIDlet manager MIDlet lists and, for example, the Gmail MIDlet are affected

_The good_
-	the latest version; reported to be very fast
-	M3G compliant
-	has sound (as with Cloudyfa’s version)!!

All in all, highly recommended for gamers.

It’s available HERE   (mirrored HERE  so that you don’t need to search / register). 

Also see THIS  German language Pocket Players Reloaded article on the games it’s compatible with.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 20, 2008)

*UPDATE (03/20/2008):*

*1.* THIS  and THIS  posts in THIS  thread (from an iPAQ 210 user) might be of interest to, for example, Opera Mini users.

*2. *I’ve published a review of _SHAPE Services_’ _TSMobiles: Terminal Service Client for Mobiles_   (cross-posts:  AximSite,  XDA-Developers - 1,  BrightHand,  HowardForums, MoDaCo), a Java-based remote desktop accessor, RDP-compliant client. It works pretty well on Windows Mobile, both Pocket PC’s and MS Smartphones, under (the latest, 3.1 version of) _Jbed_, the best MIDlet manager for Windows Mobile. (Incidentally, this also shows what’s Java is capable of – this MIDlet is REALLY nice and fast, even by Windows Mobile standards!)

*3.* Pinned (sticky) at the highly popular _MoDaCo_ _Smartphone General Discussion_  (screenshot of this HERE)


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 5, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/05/2008):* 
In the meantime, I’ve tested two versions of the latest, 3.1 version of Jbed and found out the following (starting with, currently, the latest and, unless you MUST install it on your storage card without any manual hacking, most recommended version):

*1. *_Jbed Java 3.1 20080222 _(available HERE; mirrored HERE for your convenience): this version runs flawlessly under WM5 (not only WM6 – note that some older versions of 3.1 are NOT WM5-compliant). It supports 3D (tested with _Need for speed carbon_ and _Night Fever_; neither of them run under the non-3D-capable _Cloudyfa 2.1_), (as usual, excellent) sound. It can’t be directly installed onto a storage card, however. (As with some older versions, it’s possible it can be hacked there, though, with some manual file copying and registry / start menu link rewriting – I haven’t tested this.)

*2. *I’ve also thoroughly tested _JBed_20071119.3.1_3dMod_HeapSizeFix_v2_wm6(lovetz1)_ linked from THIS  MoDaCo thread. As a plus, it can be directly installed on a storage card, as opposed to the version above. It, however, doesn’t support sound at all. Otherwise, it seems it’s pretty much the same as the version above – except for WM5-compliance: I haven’t tested the WM5-compliant subversion. Again, I’d stick with the 20080222 (the first) version unless you really need every single byte in your built-in storage.

*3. *Note that neither version was able to run the s60v3 (Nokia) version of _Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars_, the latest-and-greatest real-time strategy from EA Mobile – upon loading the mission (and displaying the progress bar), it just locks up. (Needless to say, it’s working flawlessly on the Nokia N95 v20). It seems no Jbed version is compatible with this excellent game – I’ve tested with several. This means the extended, “hacked” heap didn’t help with particular game. It might help with others, though.

*4. *Also note that the first beta of _Opera Mini_ 4.*1* has been released in the meantime. It simply ROCKS and is a must. See THIS for a complete review & tutorial.


----------



## bub181 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Menneisyys! I finally have the latest Jbed running on my HX4700 running WM5.


----------



## Ebenezer (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't hear any sound at game in Jbed Java 3.1 20080222 WM5 device..


----------



## Ebenezer (Apr 8, 2008)

*Modified Esmertec Jbed 20080222 3.1*

I modified the latest Jbed.

You can install to any storage card.

Regards.

1) Missing symbol added.
2) Please edit "Java.lnk".


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 8, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> I modified the latest Jbed.
> 
> You can install to any storage card.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Thanks, will test and report on it.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 8, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> I modified the latest Jbed.
> 
> You can install to any storage card.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Working great, except for your having forgotten to put a leading " in front of HKCR\jarfile\Shell\DRMOpen\Command's \%InstallDir%\jbed.exe" (same for JAD files). This means it won't work with storage card installs & invoking from file associations.

Will you fix this and release a newer version? I don't post a Bible update before this is fixed.


----------



## sharedworld (Apr 9, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> I modified the latest Jbed.
> 
> You can install to any storage card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please remove also the "permissions" prompt? Very annoying every time I start Gmail...

Thanks!


----------



## leaskovski (Apr 9, 2008)

Why is it that none of these newer version on jbed actually use my gprs connection?


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 9, 2008)

leaskovski said:


> Why is it that none of these newer version on jbed actually use my gprs connection?

Click to collapse



It should - all the new 3.1 versions I've tested do. They even auto-connect - as was the case with older versions (see the Chart).


----------



## tmknight (Apr 9, 2008)

sharedworld said:


> Could you please remove also the "permissions" prompt? Very annoying every time I start Gmail...
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Please read the midlet bible to help you resolve that my friend 

hint: selector.utf


----------



## leaskovski (Apr 9, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> It should - all the new 3.1 versions I've tested do. They even auto-connect - as was the case with older versions (see the Chart).

Click to collapse



Hmm, then maybe it is just the sky mobile sony java app then that I am trying to use so i can remotely setup recordings on my sky plus box.


----------



## sharedworld (Apr 10, 2008)

tmknight said:


> Please read the midlet bible to help you resolve that my friend
> 
> hint: selector.utf

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've looked and didn't found any mention to "selector.utf" in the bible...

I'll appreciate if you'll be able to show/explain it to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 11, 2008)

sharedworld said:


> Sorry, I've looked and didn't found any mention to "selector.utf" in the bible...
> 
> I'll appreciate if you'll be able to show/explain it to me.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



It's in the main chart. You'll need to read http://pdaphonehome.com/forums/ppc-...ed-includes-info-new-java-midlet-manager.html


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 11, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> I can't hear any sound at game in Jbed Java 3.1 20080222 WM5 device..

Click to collapse



Read my last reviews to see which versions support sound.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 11, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/11/2008):* XDA-Devs forum member _Ebenezer_ has released a version of Jbed 20080222 3.1 that can be directly installed to a storage card. It also supports sound and M3G (3D). Make sure you switch to this version if you prefer keeping your MIDlet manager and deployed MIDlets on your storage card. I've also got rid of the old, 2.1 Cloudyfa version (along with all the previously-mirrored and, now, outdated Jbed versions - this is why the old mirror links will no longer live) and made the new version of Jbed available HERE for direct download.


----------



## Ebenezer (Apr 12, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Read my last reviews to see which versions support sound.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, my Korean-localized WM5 device didn't output any sound.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 12, 2008)

Sound works great on my English ROM's with your v3.1


----------



## sx1-doc (Apr 12, 2008)

hi all
problem i have with all versions of jbed on my asus p525(only build 20070524 2.1 work) ,and the problems is the keypad doesnt work properly like it suppose to.

i mean if i press left with 4 the game will take it as long press left and the same for the other bottons .with joystick everything is perfect.

the only version that work with keypad is only build 20070524 2.1 .
sheers


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 12, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/12/2008):* Note that the just-recommended _Ebenezer_ Jbed 3.1 doesn't create a link in Start Menu (not even when installed to the built-in storage); therefore, you'll need to manually create it. It's pretty simple: either copy (after, if you install Jbed on a storage card, changing "_\Windows\jbed.exe_" to "_\Storage Card\Esmertec Java\jbed.exe_" in it; if you're afraid of manually editing the file, I've created it for you; just right-click THIS and select Download / Save) to _\Windows\Start Menu\Programs_ (on a touchscreen-enabled Pocket PC) or _\Windows\Start Menu_ (on a touchscreen-less MS Smartphone). On Pocket PC's, you can also go the usual way: go to the home directory (for example, _\Storage Card\Esmertec Java_), highlight _jbed.exe_, select Copy; go to the target directory (_\Windows\Start Menu\Programs_ or any subdirectory of it) and select _Edit / Paste Shortcut_. Then, you may still want to rename the just-created .lnk file so that you can remove the "_Shortcut to_" prefix.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hackers needed: new MIDlet Manager with BT support! Can anyone help?*

Just received this on my blog (http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/index.php?blog=3&p=2266&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 ):

Hi,
...did you notice that the free navigation application nav4all at http://www.nav4all.com is also using a midlet manager for smartphones? It supplies Fullscreen, Bluetooth and Cleartype support but is unfortunately tightly linked to this single application. Do you know any way to get this decoupled? The midlet manager is called AIMSmidp.exe and I could not find any reference around the internet for this one. I did some primitve renaming of files to trick it - but no success.

bye
tobbbie


----------



## defcomg (Apr 14, 2008)

*I Fixed Da Cab*

Storage Card Jbed 3.1 With w0rking links And C0rrect Reg values Test It Esmertec_Jbed200802223.1.cab-CLICK ME


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 14, 2008)

defcomg said:


> Storage Card Jbed 3.1 With w0rking links And C0rrect Reg values Test It Esmertec_Jbed200802223.1.cab-CLICK ME

Click to collapse



Thanks, tested; works great; just posting an update.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 14, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/14/2008):* XDA-Devs forum member _defcomg_ has just released a version of Jbed 3.1 not suffering from the Start menu link creation bug any more. It's currently available HERE and will be avalable on my DB back-end in a few hours. Therefore, if you still haven't installed Jbed 3.1, make sure you prefer this version to the others linked to above.


----------



## belrei (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bluetooth COM port -> TCP socket redirect*



Menneisyys said:


> *Hackers needed: new MIDlet Manager with BT support! Can anyone help?*
> 
> Just received this on my blog (http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/index.php?blog=3&p=2266&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1 ):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe this is helpful for some issues (didn't have time to test it, yet):

*Quoted from Trekbuddy user forum* http://linuxtechs.net/kruch/tb/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1295
The main obstacle preventing TB to run on WM devices with usual java launchers (Esmertec Jbed and Intent Midlet Manager) was the lack of serial port access from midlets. The solution is quite simple - use COM port -> TCP socket redirecting native application like GpsGate (http://franson.com). It is very powerful, but not free. So I wrote a simpler one called GpsPort. And renamed Serial provider to Stream, because it handles all stream sources - COM port, TCP socket, BTSPP... 
Here's the link to Jbed I use on HTC Artemis (integrated GPS) together with GpsPort: 
http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/JRebeiro_EsmertecJbed_20071119.3.1.zip. 
The advantage of running TB in Jbed is 1) it runs faster 2) Jbed supports semitransparency so I can use generic version of TB with nicer graphics. 
/endquote

regards


----------



## defcomg (Apr 14, 2008)

*AimsMIDP V1.00*

well i tried renaming nav4all but no luck i think the installer part of this jvm is missing it is like the way symbian installs midlets you start of with the jar then the jvm compiles it into .app and extracts the icon i think this jvm works the same by extracting the icon from the jar the compiles an exe with the values to launch %s\AimsMIDP.exe" -title NAV4ALL -classpath etc


----------



## runningerin (Apr 15, 2008)

If defcomg's Jbed is downloaded to the storage card (PPC WM 5.0 w/ no prior Java) and is listed in the Start Menu, shouldn't you be able to download Opera Mini from the phone's WAP browser and have it install into the Jbed folder? Keep getting "Error: File Error (???)" after choosing "Yes" at the screen that says "Untrusted MIDlet. Application: Opera Mini 3 is untrusted. Continue anyway?"
Thanks!
(I like having OM3 as well as OM4.1 beta)


----------



## defcomg (Apr 15, 2008)

*Uninstall*

Remove Any Previous Jbed That Might have been installed before you install it


----------



## runningerin (Apr 15, 2008)

There was no previous Jbed. It's stored on the card, and is on the Start Menu, but Opera Mini will not complete installation.


----------



## runningerin (Apr 15, 2008)

Defcomg,

Can your Jbed version be saved to the main memory on the phone instead of the storage card? I think that is where the problem is? How do you make sure the application is installed when it is on the storage card? I don't think Opera knows where to install. Just a guess!


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 16, 2008)

runningerin said:


> Defcomg,
> 
> Can your Jbed version be saved to the main memory on the phone instead of the storage card? I think that is where the problem is? How do you make sure the application is installed when it is on the storage card? I don't think Opera knows where to install. Just a guess!

Click to collapse



It's always installed under \appdb of jbed.exe - this is why you either make a full storage card or an internal memory install. there're no chances of separating the two (that is, jbed.exe in the main memory and deployed midlets on the card)


----------



## defcomg (Apr 16, 2008)

*Question?*

What Bout if u change Storage Card\Esmertec Jbed\ replace it with %S\Esmertec Jbed\AppDB\ wouldnt that then allow you to install anywhere


----------



## runningerin (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. What I decided to do was just go back to the Cloudyfa version installed in Main memory and it's working great!


----------



## Oh SoS (Apr 16, 2008)

runningerin said:


> If defcomg's Jbed is downloaded to the storage card (PPC WM 5.0 w/ no prior Java) and is listed in the Start Menu, shouldn't you be able to download Opera Mini from the phone's WAP browser and have it install into the Jbed folder? Keep getting "Error: File Error (???)" after choosing "Yes" at the screen that says "Untrusted MIDlet. Application: Opera Mini 3 is untrusted. Continue anyway?"
> Thanks!
> (I like having OM3 as well as OM4.1 beta)

Click to collapse



I was getting this same error w/ defcomg's version on my Q9c running WM 6.0 and no prior Java. It seemed to install fine in the default location.
The same error would occur w/ any JAR file; it's not isolated to Opera.
Cloudyfa's version works great, however.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 17, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/16/2008):* In the meantime, the last-recommended _defcomg_ version has turned out to be buggy; for example, if you install it on a storage card, it’ll still store the deployed files in _\Windows\appdb_ - that is, the main storage. Furthermore, some people have reported (see for example THIS  and THIS) it to be incompatible with Opera Mini 4.1 beta (it worked on my Wizard tho) – which isn’t the case with the previously-recommended _Ebenezer_ version. Finally, it can’t be installed on a storage card NOT named _Storage Card_ – that is, on a, say, non-English device or into an alternate Flash memory like “_Storage_” or “_Flash disk_” in the Ranju WM6.1  version v7.6 for the HTC Universal.

Therefore, you’ll want to switch back to the Ebenezer  version available HERE  (requires registration at XDA-Devs) or HERE  (direct download from my DB back-end) if you encounter these problems and want to keep your deployed MIDlets on your card. Again, note that you will need to manually create (copy) a shortcut to _Jbed.exe_ with this version – this is the only problem with it. It runs (the signed version of) Opera Mini 4.1b (and, of course, all the other compatible MIDlets, including games) just great.


----------



## omarnone (Apr 17, 2008)

*JRebeiro_EsmertecJbed_20071119.3.1*

You can download it here at the bottom>>>here


----------



## Ebenezer (Apr 18, 2008)

*Esmertec Jbed 20080222 3.1 Shortcut Fixed!*

Previous released version + shortcut problem fixed.
Cheers!


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 18, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> Previous released version + shortcut problem fixed.
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Cool, thanks; will post a note soon.


----------



## ulveryza (Apr 18, 2008)

i got HP iPAQ 214 with WM 6
1. copyed files sms.dll and phone.dll to windows dir
2. downloaded and installed "Esmertec Jbed 20080222 3.1 Shortcut Fixed!"
...
still geting "file error ??? " when trying to start any java aplet ... 


before tried many jbed's .... maybe i should somehow clean registry ?

after some resets its working  Nice


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 18, 2008)

Been using Jbed Java 3.1 20080222 (from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=339579&page=3#30) and I see the following problem on my wm6 smartphone:

Say I run Opera Mini 4.1 beta. Sometimes when I switch away from it by pressing the home button or launch some other app and then switch back, it *appears* as if application is no longer responding to my key presses. If I switch away and back a few times, control returns. If I had pressed any keys with the frozen screen in view, I will see that my key presses were processed after I do the little dance to get the screen to update.

I've even seen this: switch back to opera and it's not responsive. Press down to move the selection to another link and see no response. Switch away from opera and then back. It's still unresponsive by my previous key press was received and the screen shows another link selected.

And sometimes the screen is all white. If I'm luck, opera comes back after switching back a forth a few times. If not, task manager time.

And when running the unsigned version of opera 4.0, where it will ask you for permission to connect to the network, I'm sometimes stuck at the permission screen where I can move the selection between the choices (yes, ask me next session, yes, ask me next time, etc), but the OK button doesn't respond.

Tried the same with clouda's version and I don't have the same issue.

Is there a newer version of 3.1 I should try or are they just hacks of this version?

Thanks.


----------



## piphunter11 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> Previous released version + shortcut problem fixed.
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



hmm..
not on my o2 atom


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 19, 2008)

badbob001 said:


> Been using Jbed Java 3.1 20080222 (from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=339579&page=3#30) and I see the following problem on my wm6 smartphone:
> 
> Say I run Opera Mini 4.1 beta. Sometimes when I switch away from it by pressing the home button or launch some other app and then switch back, it *appears* as if application is no longer responding to my key presses. If I switch away and back a few times, control returns. If I had pressed any keys with the frozen screen in view, I will see that my key presses were processed after I do the little dance to get the screen to update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've encountered exactly the same problem on my s310 last night with a slightly earlier JBed 3.1 version. I re-test the available Jbed versions to find a cure for it.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 19, 2008)

piphunter11 said:


> hmm..
> not on my o2 atom

Click to collapse



The link file has \Storage Card wired in, which doesn't work with any storage card (or flash disk) other than "Storage Card". This could be fixed...

Otherwise, it's working OK.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 19, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/19/2008):* 

*1.* Unfortunately, it seems none of the Jbed 3.1 versions are able to run Opera Mini 4.1 beta _on touchscreen-less MS Smartphones_ (but NOT on Pocket PC's!!!) if you switch to other apps (for example, the home screen) and, then, back, you will no longer be able to control Opera Mini. I've tested this on my WM5 s310 / Oxygen (major problems) and, with HTC's recently-released ROM upgrade, upgraded WM6 s710 / Vox (not that frequent problems but still annoying). At XDA-Devs, other people have also reported the same problem with their Smartphones.

If you do encounter problems like this and can't refrain from task switching, you'll want to downgrade to the _Cloudyfa 2.1_ version available HERE. Note that it can safely co-exist with 3.1 if you've installed the latter in another directory (for example, on a storage card or a flash disk) - then, it's only the file associations that will be needed to, say, quickly switched if you don't want to manually deploy a MIDlet from inside the GUI of the specific MIDlet manager. That is, you don't need to delete Jbed 3.1 if you plan to keep it for example for M3G gaming.

Note that touchscreen-equipped Pocket PC's do NOT suffer from this problem!

*2.* _Ebenezer_ has released a fixed version of his _Jbed 3.1_ MIDlet manager HERE. Now, it does create a link file in Start Menu / Programs on both Pocket PC's and MS Smartphones. It also installs to any target media (not only "Storage Card"s) without problems. Note one caveat, though: the link file (the one the installer puts in the Start menu) has _\Storage Card_ wired in, which doesn't work with any storage card (or flash disk) named other than "_Storage Card_". Hope this is fixed some time; in the meantime, just manually edit the link file to have the correct path.


----------



## stephy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Jbed working for a hp hx4700...?*

I tried all versions, but no way to run (also running from file manager, not using shortcuts). Can anybody with hx4700, wm6 and jbed working tell me any tips?

tia


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 21, 2008)

stephy said:


> I tried all versions, but no way to run (also running from file manager, not using shortcuts). Can anybody with hx4700, wm6 and jbed working tell me any tips?
> 
> tia

Click to collapse



did you bother reading my Bible - that is, did you install the sms/phone.dll hacks?


----------



## stephy (Apr 21, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> did you bother reading my Bible - that is, did you install the sms/phone.dll hacks?

Click to collapse



Sorry, now I'm using opera mini....never read with only one opened eye.....

;-)

Thaks!


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 21, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> *UPDATE (04/19/2008):*
> 
> *1.* Unfortunately, it seems none of the Jbed 3.1 versions are able to run Opera Mini 4.1 beta _on touchscreen-less MS Smartphones_ (but NOT on Pocket PC's!!!) if you switch to other apps (for example, the home screen) and, then, back, you will no longer be able to control Opera Mini. I've tested this on my WM5 s310 / Oxygen (major problems) and, with HTC's recently-released ROM upgrade, upgraded WM6 s710 / Vox (not that frequent problems but still annoying). At XDA-Devs, other people have also reported the same problem with their Smartphones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is not something specific to just Opera Mini as the gmail applet has the same issue. So I'm guessing it's a JVM issue and not a midlet issue.

One thing you may want to investigate is Jbed's background running option. If I run jbed, turn on background running, then launch opera mini, the problem seems to not occur with my limited testing. Since I prefer to directly launch opera mini, it would also be nice to have a way to enable background running by default.

If enabling background running really fixes the issue, then I guess it's a bug with jbed 3.1 restoring itself from its own suspend mode.


----------



## Oh SoS (Apr 21, 2008)

Ebenezer said:


> Previous released version + shortcut problem fixed.
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Tried running Opera mini 4.1 beta on my Q9c with this release and had a strange problem...

When I'd try to type in a URL, instead of displaying the letter, it would display the special character associated with that button, and would keep displaying it as if I was holding the letter down.
for example, I would hit the "y" button on my phone once, and what would display would be a series of "&&&&" until pressing another button.
I removed that version of opera, and tried 4.0 and it's working great.
I have yet to test it w/ any other JAR files though...


----------



## gbenrus25 (Apr 22, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> *UPDATE (04/19/2008):*
> 
> *1.* Unfortunately, it seems none of the Jbed 3.1 versions are able to run Opera Mini 4.1 beta _on touchscreen-less MS Smartphones_ (but NOT on Pocket PC's!!!) if you switch to other apps (for example, the home screen) and, then, back, you will no longer be able to control Opera Mini. I've tested this on my WM5 s310 / Oxygen (major problems) and, with HTC's recently-released ROM upgrade, upgraded WM6 s710 / Vox (not that frequent problems but still annoying). At XDA-Devs, other people have also reported the same problem with their Smartphones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep; a dealbreaker for me. back to Cloudyfa's jbed


----------



## darylrue (Apr 23, 2008)

*same problem here on my q9c*

Wonder how we can get 4.1 to work....  Seems strange that operamini doesnt just make a windows mobile 6 cab for this... instead of having to install and installer... 



Oh SoS said:


> Tried running Opera mini 4.1 beta on my Q9c with this release and had a strange problem...
> 
> When I'd try to type in a URL, instead of displaying the letter, it would display the special character associated with that button, and would keep displaying it as if I was holding the letter down.
> for example, I would hit the "y" button on my phone once, and what would display would be a series of "&&&&" until pressing another button.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh SoS said:


> Tried running Opera mini 4.1 beta on my Q9c with this release and had a strange problem...
> 
> When I'd try to type in a URL, instead of displaying the letter, it would display the special character associated with that button, and would keep displaying it as if I was holding the letter down.
> for example, I would hit the "y" button on my phone once, and what would display would be a series of "&&&&" until pressing another button.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you tried disabling Direct Address Input in Opera Mini? Then address input should be exactly the same as in 4.0.


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 25, 2008)

badbob001 said:


> Menneisyys said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE (04/19/2008):*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Another trick when using Opera Mini when you encounter this issue: if you have Direct Address Input disabled, press #1 to open the Enter Address window. Then cancel out and the Opera Mini screen should be responsive again.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 25, 2008)

badbob001 said:


> Another trick when using Opera Mini when you encounter this issue: if you have Direct Address Input disabled, press #1 to open the Enter Address window. Then cancel out and the Opera Mini screen should be responsive again.

Click to collapse



Thaks, great tip, I cross-post it.


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 25, 2008)

*UPDATE (04/25/2008):* 

1. XDA-Developers forum member _m3uch4_ has published a decent tutorial on creating shortcuts  for Jbed – highly recommended.

2. _badbob001_, who has just released a new, 0.09b version of his _StartOperaMini_ by adding the exclude list feature (and a LOT of other goodies – make sur eyou check out the dedicated XDA-Devs thread!), has found out a pretty easy-to-use fix  for the above-mentioned Jbed 3.1 resume bug: if you have Direct Address Input disabled (it’s enabled by default), press #1 to open the Enter Address window. Then cancel out and the Opera Mini screen should be responsive again. (BTW, this might work with other dialogs requiring manual input – I don’t know, haven’t tested the latter.) Incidentally, he has also found  out the problem is surely a Jbed-related issue because the Gmail MIDlet is also affected by it. Let me cite him: “_One thing you may want to investigate is Jbed's background running option. If I run jbed, turn on background running, then launch opera mini, the problem seems to not occur with my limited testing. Since I prefer to directly launch opera mini, it would also be nice to have a way to enable background running by default.

If enabling background running really fixes the issue, then I guess it's a bug with jbed 3.1 restoring itself from its own suspend mode._”


----------



## TeddY89h (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey all,

is there a working english version of the new "Esmertec Jbed heapfix" for WM2003SE Phone Edition out there? I'm going crazy with my MDA compact with a german WM2003SE rom. Nothing works . I've been so hopeful :,(


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 26, 2008)

TeddY, have you checked out the wm2003se PE-compliant jbed versions I've linked to above?


----------



## TeddY89h (Apr 26, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> TeddY, have you checked out the wm2003se PE-compliant jbed versions I've linked to above?

Click to collapse



Hey Menneisyys,

thanx for your quick answer! 

I tested "Esmertec Jbed heapfix" from 4pda.ru mentioned here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2020816&postcount=26

But is its russian and therefore confusing for me .


The "Esmertec Jbed 20080222 3.1 Ebenezer.zip"-version is not able to be installed using WM2003 SE PE.

Which version are U talking about?


----------



## Oberth (Apr 26, 2008)

*Esmertec Jbed 20080222 heapfix*

Hello all,

Just tried the Esmertec Jbed 20080222 and it's miles better than the other versions I have tried before however when I try to run "Need For Speed ProStreet" I get a 'java.lang.OutOfMemoryError' so i'm guessing it needs a heapfix to increase the amount of ram the app can make use of. Is there a patched version out there or can anybody let me know how to mod/hexedit this version?


----------



## TeddY89h (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, it tried the JBed3dMod and it works for WM2003 SE. But every menuitem of the JVM says <unknown>. Ok, i installed my opera mini 4.1 and everythink is fine, but <unknown> is not much better than Cyrillic . It is installed on the storage card.


/EDIT: Hey! After correct hexedit and some tests the "Esmertec Jbed heapfix" from 4pda.ru works, too - but still russian ! Its faster in Opera Mini, but the font size of Opera is larger! "Small" is to small and "medium" to large - no difference to the "large" option


----------



## TeddY89h (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah!! Solved the problem with the font size on my MDA compact and the "Esmertec Jbed heapfix" version from 4pda.ru.

I found jbe0802.dll's with other font sizes for Opera Mini in this archive:

http://4pda.ru/forum/uploads/img-75243-JBedMod_for_wm2003_04_03_2008.rar

Just replace the jbe0802.dll of your installed version with the "jbe0802_Original_Size.dll" of the DLL folder in this archive and you have standard font size in Opera Mini


----------



## KGD (May 7, 2008)

*Mini Install: Completely Insane!*

Am I the only one who has noticed this?

Okay, I am just flat an' purely going out of my mind. I have surfed HUNDREDS of pages (with IEM... urk!), and read ALL about regedits, scripts, writing goddamned hex code(!), all just to run the coolest to hit town since ice cubes browser, Opera Mini 4 Beta 2. Now I've run yet ANOTHER brick wall.

In trying to run a new install of jbed on my iPAQ 211, I only get the message:

"The file 'Jbed' cannot be opened. Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate, or one of it's components cannot be found. If the problem persists, try reinstalling or restoring this file."

I have installed this and two other slightly older versions several times each, and gotten the same message, so I think it is the certificate thing.

The files I have tried to install are 
"Esmertec_Jbed200802223.1," and
"Esmertec Jbed 20080222 3[1].1," and
"Jbed 20070802.zip" (Cloudyfa), and
"JbedJava_20070622_2_1,"

(Or more accurately tried to run. They all installed just FINE, thank you.)

ALL with the same error message.

I've tried downloading the heralded IBM Jbed 6.1 (please contact your IBM Representative). Menneisyys, as wonderful as his contributions to the community have been, never updated his review to say how ridiculousy difficult getting this file is, at least in the oh, half a dozen posts I've seen.

I've parsed the Opera site top to bottom (hey, mebbe I just missed it in the two or three HUNDRED pages I savored there). Note: Opera obviously couldn't POSSIBLY care less about Mini on the Pocket PC (cuts into Opera Mobile sales?).

Oh, I suppose I could go look at several hundred MORE pages and figure out how to filch a "trusted certificate," but what the hell, I thought I'd throw it out here amongst the brainiacs... see what I (or you) came up with   )

And yes, I just had to rant about how INSANELY propeller-headed this whole process is... and I haven't even BEGUN to edit the the registry, or incorporate scripts, or mumble incantations over a bubbling pot, or whatever harrowing adnentures yet await me.

Hmm, speaking of editing the the registry, TalynONe sez (in what is really, a pretty good post): "Note: A forum user has reported that the freeware application, Total Commander does NOT create the shortcut properly."

And several other posts tell me that I must purchase this $30 program, just to make the "free" Opera Mini work (actually Opera Mini isn't REMOTELY free to Pocket PC users: the man-hours to get it going for the relatively intelligent, but NOT blackhat hacker, are preposterous).

Anyway, the regedit scripts (or whatever they're called) I've seen don't seem to quite jibe with my iPAQ 211 registry. Not that I know from editing the the registry. 'Scu-u-u-u-se me! <LOL> I must be forgiven for wanting to just install and use a program! But, Were they written for WM5? Does that matter?

So, here I am, with a half rant, half earnest plea: is there some idiot-proof way to do this? I'm tired of IEM's laggarly loading, but if I include the hours I've spent already, Opera Mini is the slowest program since I began learning the abacus.

Somebody, PLEASE, show me what zipper-head I am, and point out just how easy this all really is!

Best,

Jack


----------



## badbob001 (May 7, 2008)

KGD said:


> In trying to run a new install of jbed on my iPAQ 211, I only get the message:
> 
> "The file 'Jbed' cannot be opened. Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate, or one of it's components cannot be found. If the problem persists, try reinstalling or restoring this file."

Click to collapse



On non-phone devices, you need to copy phone.dll and sms.dll to to the windows folder before jbed can work. Did you do that?
http://4pda.ru/forum/attach/1069934/Fix_dlls_for_PPC.zip

It's mentioned in the midlet bible chart, "Platform compatibility: non-phone PPC" row:
http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/CompatibilityAndMain.html


----------



## KGD (May 7, 2008)

*Oops!*

Hello again,

Re: yesterday's post (5.6.8);
adnentures = adventures
laggarly = laggardly
Sorry I didn't spell-check. It would seem that the handwriting recognition in WM has almost, but not quite, arrived. That's okay, except it seems to have not progressed at all since my WM2003SE machine of several years ago, or even since my Palm Pilot III of over a decade ago, for that matter. Though I must confess, I still only use the Block Recognizer (old dog/new tricks, you know).

Oh, and the $30 program I (and a number of posters) referred to is Resco Explorer.

Just found "IBM J9 not any more recommended," in a later version of Menneisyys' Midlet Bible than I had seen heretofore. Apologies sir! I suppose updating all those copies would be a bit much. (Reminder to self: see if Google can be constrained to look only for files less than six months old. Or a year.)

Anyhoo, thanks in advance for any assistance.

Best,

Jack


----------



## badbob001 (May 7, 2008)

KGD said:


> Anyhoo, thanks in advance for any assistance.

Click to collapse



Did you read my response? Sms.dll and phone.dll should be the answer to the 'certificate' problem.


----------



## KGD (May 7, 2008)

*Hello Bad Bob!  )*

Yes, I found that again last night. It did not work at first, but I did it again and, lo and behold, it did.

Thank you for your promt reply, else I might not have tried this again. And of course, thanks to Menneisyys for his awesome and prolific contributions to the literature.

Another off-topic query, if I may: In attempting a "Quick Reply," I could not get any of the Quick Reply buttons to work, and so am here on the "new reply" page, addressing the topic, as opposed to a specific message.

I've run into this 'button not working' problem a number of times before in IEM, and so tried using Netfront and Picsel, with the same result. I was actually trying to order something on NewEgg, and was left crying the old line, "Please! Take my money, please!"   )  No, actually I got through another way (Google, as round-about as that may seem).

But I've encountered this on oh, a dozen pages or so. Forgive me, I haven't researched it online yet (can you imAGINE having to research button clicking?! Good God!), but thought to throw it out here.

Again, thanks for your help.

Best,

Jack


----------



## KGD (May 7, 2008)

*More Fun!*

Esmertec installed; trying to launch Mini:

"The archive file (.jar) for Opera Mini cannot be found at its URL. - 19
Please contact your operator for more information."

So I picked up the phone, dialed "0," but she had NO idea what I was talking about. No, just kidding.   )  

Anyway the geekware crusade marches on to soldier through the next obstacle!

Oh, and launching Esmertec DISCONNECTS Wi-Fi, shutting off the blue 'connected' LED (on my iPAQ 211)... But! just to keep things nice and confusing, the Wi-Fi button on the Today screen stays green, and opening the iPAQ utility shows not only that I am connected, but what network I am connected to. Geek parade!

So, I'm running programs to access the Internet that shut off my Internet connection. Well, I'm not especially well versed in all this, but still, I don't think it's supposed to do THAT.

Ah well, back to the salt mines.

I am sorry to bother you folks with my travails, but I also think it bears pointing out how twisted this process is. But of course, I want my iPAQ set up RIGHT!   )  

So, mebbe I won't bother you folks for a bit, and just go through the dozens upon dozens of documents I've accumulated, hoping to find the magic keys to the kingdom. That's it! I'll just try to look at it as a game, like D&D or something! <sigh>

Perhaps I'd best post straight up queries here, and go grumble at Opera, Microsoft, and HP.

But thank you very much to the community for providing such an awesome set of clues, auguries, and omens!   )

Best,

Jack


----------



## volkl23 (May 22, 2008)

Please forgive me if this has been asked, but is there any way  to change the order of the programs listed in Jbed?


----------



## sx1-doc (May 22, 2008)

i looking for the java vjm from htc diamond???

anyone??


----------



## badbob001 (May 22, 2008)

volkl23 said:


> Please forgive me if this has been asked, but is there any way  to change the order of the programs listed in Jbed?

Click to collapse



The list is sorted alphabetically. You can rename the midlet names or add numbers for a specific order (menu > actions > rename).


----------



## onefix (May 25, 2008)

*Moto Q*

I'm having a problem with sound on JBed on my Moto Q.  Both the Cloudyfa and Ebenezer versions work for me, but whenever I enable sound in any application on either one, as soon as sound should start the application exits.  I'm hoping that it's just a setting that I've missed, but I'm afraid that it might be a limitation of the Q.

Any help?


----------



## mrtaylor (Jun 3, 2008)

*JSR179*

Hi,
What a superb article. This is the best article and thread I've ever seen.
Now to my needings...
I'm very curious about the Location API (JSR179). I want to run a software that uses the Location API, but I can see in the main chart that JSR179 is so far only supported by the 'Nokia N95 ROM version'.
Does anyone have any inside information about when we can expect the JSR179 to be supported in any Windows Mobile JVM?

Regards


----------



## Menneisyys (Jun 3, 2008)

onefix said:


> I'm having a problem with sound on JBed on my Moto Q.  Both the Cloudyfa and Ebenezer versions work for me, but whenever I enable sound in any application on either one, as soon as sound should start the application exits.  I'm hoping that it's just a setting that I've missed, but I'm afraid that it might be a limitation of the Q.
> 
> Any help?

Click to collapse



Might be a Q-related issue as it's working OK on other devices, incl. other MS Smartphone slike the Oxygen and the Vox (the ones I've tested it on).


----------



## azfar (Jun 6, 2008)

I am using the latest Ebenezer's esmertec Jbed 3.1 on wizzard having wm6.1.
The midlet manager cant load some games like world pool championship, the game start loading but nothing happens after 50% loading. although the games compiled in seconds byut not loading

Is the game not supported by midlet?


----------



## ronzino (Jun 23, 2008)

hi 
i have no sound with my i-mate pda2k wm6.1.

i have tried both 20080222.3.1 and 20080222.3.1M .

there is a compatible sound version for my device ?


----------



## Stuhl_im_Orbit (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there any way to use the latest JBed version on a WM 2003 device ??


----------



## scooler (Jul 16, 2008)

KGD said:


> Esmertec installed; trying to launch Mini:
> 
> "The archive file (.jar) for Opera Mini cannot be found at its URL. - 19
> Please contact your operator for more information."

Click to collapse



Same thing here. Instead of installing from local file, I used Install>browse and just redownloaded it. Java popped right up when it was done downloading and installed it right away. cool.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 21, 2008)

Stuhl_im_Orbit said:


> Is there any way to use the latest JBed version on a WM 2003 device ??

Click to collapse



yes, on PPC PE ones (bot NOT non-phone ones!)


----------



## piphunter11 (Sep 22, 2008)

*link??*

hi..i just overwrite those sms/phone dlls..seems my miscall link from the Spb MShell and HTC Home Plugin doesnt work anymore..can anybody provide me the stock dlls so i can revert back..tqs!! btw, im using stock O2 atom..


----------



## hypest (Sep 28, 2008)

*jsr135*

Any news on the JSR-135 (MMAPI) front?


----------



## aeratos (Oct 2, 2008)

cooooooollllll


----------



## cellphonecp (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for tips


----------



## stefanosalsano (Oct 10, 2008)

*datagram connection in jbed*

Hi, 

first of all thank you for this huge amount of excellent work !!!

I'm developing a J2ME application on an HTC P3470
with Windows Mobile 6 (CE 5.2.1944 build 18547.0.7.3)
Esmertec Jbed Java Virtual Machine (build 20071218 1.1)

I can't run a datagram server connection on a port (e.g. 5070) as I get the exception:
ConnectionNotFoundException: Cannot create datagram,//:5070

Can you confirm that server datagram connection are not supported by JBED ? I cannot find a comparison of JVM with respect to networking support in the "main table" (http://www.winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/CompatibilityAndMain.html)

If not, do you know if there are plans to support it or should I try to use J9 instead to have datagram server connections?

Thank you for any hint on this problem


----------



## xep624 (Nov 2, 2008)

*to small*

Hi,

I've got a question and I hope I haven't overread the solution here...

I played these fantastic RPGs (you know: like these advanture books: "you want the right door (245) or the left one (132)" ) on my old Symbian phone and today I - suprise surprise - realized that they run on my xda diamond.

But (there's always a "but", isn't it?) the windows size is of course different. Although the game uses the whole screen, the letters are  arevery, very, very small :-/

Is there a zoom-possibility in java? Or can I pretend the games somehow a wrong display size?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mulavarman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Running Jbed with IM*

Hello,
I use jbed 20080222 3.1 for my samsung blackjack (WM 5.0) to run IM. Installation of jbed's cab worked fine, and IM application could be installed on the jbed. I run the IM and showed all connection, sending and receiving messages with no problem. But they should be no sound active to run the application smoothly. If I activate the sound, the application and jbed suddenly exit as there was incoming message. Is there something I missed ? or it's just of my device's issue ? tx in advance


----------



## bonsifunk (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like all the links to Jbed for WM2003SE are dead, or in russian..

can somebody please.. upload it here?


----------



## Dalamak (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome,  keep up the good work


----------



## klaxhu (Dec 5, 2008)

hi java friends 

I have posted something here. maybe one of you can give me a hand.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=454675

I want to mention that I can run now also opera mini, but I also have opera 9.5 for wm6, and iexplorer. still, this website that I have given there, won't show me that java applet, that is displaying real time information.

maybe you can help me out ?

would be grate !

thanks

later edit : I've installed all possible existing browers, and all say they support javascript, still this applet is not workit. when I get there, every browser tells me I need to go to java and install java 
but I have java on my device !!! any ideea what I need to do ?


----------



## drycell (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all, I am using a Motorola Q9h pre installed with java jblend. I needed a midlet without the bugging connectivity question and have tried Jbed Esmertec 3.1 abd its great so far. only problem is, applications cannot attach a file, players cannot access the memory and applications exit uprubtly when sound is enabled. I am suspecting the jblend associaton is causing this and I dont know what further I can do to grant java apps memory permissions.
How can I uninstall jblend? it does not appear on Remove programs. please help me.
thank you.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 2, 2009)

*Opera Mini + (W)VGA users, attention: a hacked, VGA-friendly Jbed version has been released! *

_(Technical note: as of 01/02/2009 2:57 AM CET, the images in the article and the mirrored download aren’t accessible. Hope they’ll become available in about 10 hours. That is, make sure you check back in 10-15 hours if you’d really want to see them. Sorry for the inconvenience - my database back-end has been having problems and the CS people have been away.) _

As has been explained in THIS   article (alternative HERE), the probably best MIDlet manager (the environment needed to run, among other things, the excellent, free Opera Mini Web browser), Jbed has never been the most optimal solution to run Opera Mini (or other text-intensive apps) on high-resolution (VGA or WVGA – that is, not QVGA!) devices, mostly because it only used pretty small characters even with Opera Mini’s using extra large ones.

Up until now, the only solution was going for alternative MIDlet managers if you wanted something better with considerably larger character sizes: either the vastly outdated and no longer supported  IBM J9, TAO Intent (see the MIDlet bible  for more info on them) or the somewhat better, but still handicapped (no full screen mode) hacked Jblend.

Fortunately, a helpful soul at XDA-Developers has hacked the latest and greatest 20080912.5.1 version of Jbed for VGA devices. Now, it sports considerably larger characters than the non-hacked version. Let me show you a direct comparison between the two.  

First, the old version displaying a DPReview article and the main menu:







Then, the new version, showing the DPR article:






and the main menu:






See the difference? Huge, isn’t it?

You can download the new Jbed version HERE  – get the Esmertec Jbed 20080912.5.1.zip (direct link HERE; requires free registration ; I’ve also mirrored it HERE). 

*Warning: No sound!*

As opposed to the, in this regard, best <em>Cloudyfa 20070802.2.1</em>  (see THIS), it doesn’t support sound. That is, you might want to hack the two into separate directories, should you want to keep a Jbed version with sound for your games.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 2, 2009)

drycell said:


> Hi all, I am using a Motorola Q9h pre installed with java jblend. I needed a midlet without the bugging connectivity question and have tried Jbed Esmertec 3.1 abd its great so far. only problem is, applications cannot attach a file, players cannot access the memory and applications exit uprubtly when sound is enabled. I am suspecting the jblend associaton is causing this and I dont know what further I can do to grant java apps memory permissions.
> How can I uninstall jblend? it does not appear on Remove programs. please help me.
> thank you.

Click to collapse



Just remove it from its home - it's listed in the main chart of my initial article. If you don't find it, just follow the "Command" subkey of jar/jadfiles in the Registry.

BTW, the latter is where you'll also need to deregister your stuff. If you install e.g. Jbed on the device, this will be taken care of automatically. Otherwise, do the cleanup manually or edit some of my jad/jarfile registry import scripts to do the changes and import the modded file.


----------



## freeza (Jan 9, 2009)

Installation of any MIDlet hangs on my phone and ultimately fails with

"cannot be found at this URL. -1"

any ideas?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 9, 2009)

freeza said:


> Installation of any MIDlet hangs on my phone and ultimately fails with
> 
> "cannot be found at this URL. -1"
> 
> any ideas?

Click to collapse




Which MIDlet Manager are you using?


----------



## freeza (Jan 9, 2009)

Esmertec Jbed 20081016.2.1 (jbed.exe)

With Touch Pro


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 9, 2009)

freeza said:


> Esmertec Jbed 20081016.2.1 (jbed.exe)
> 
> With Touch Pro

Click to collapse



strange. Do you have English WinMo, the localization also set to US English? Did you install it in the main memory?


----------



## me (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Menneisys--

I asked about this in the Typhoon forum, but no reply there yet, so I'll ask here as well. (For more details, look at the post there.)

Myy MDA (Wizard) stopped working, and I'm looking for a new phone. In the meantime, I'm using an old phone of mine, the Audiovox SMT-5600 (HTC Typhoon), running WM2003 Smartphone.

It comes with the Tao midlet manager. I can run Opera Mini with it, but with none of the shortcuts. I cannot install Google Maps, nor Gmail app with it.

I have tried a few different JBED versions (downloaded from this web site) (on the Wizard, I successfully used the Cloudyfa version), but could not get any so far to install on the Typhoon.

Do you know of a good midlet manager to work on WM2003 Smartphone?


----------



## ddevil54r (Jan 24, 2009)

ok, i've read the bible i've tried different versions, i can't find any dummy dll files on here to download and i can't get any versions to run on my ipaq 5455(most won't even install except for the Esmertec Jbed 20080912.5.1 version. it installs and recognizes java files but won't open them). can anyone kick me in the right direction? all i want to be able to do is run opera mini on my ipaq. any help would be great guys. TIA


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 24, 2009)

ddevil54r said:


> ok, i've read the bible i've tried different versions, i can't find any dummy dll files on here to download and i can't get any versions to run on my ipaq 5455(most won't even install except for the Esmertec Jbed 20080912.5.1 version. it installs and recognizes java files but won't open them). can anyone kick me in the right direction? all i want to be able to do is run opera mini on my ipaq. any help would be great guys. TIA

Click to collapse



http://winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/Fix_dlls_for_PPC.zip

Note that I don't think they'll work on your PPC (you might want to ask a coder to create a WM2003-compliant version of these files) but you can still give them a try.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 24, 2009)

me said:


> Hello Menneisys--
> 
> I asked about this in the Typhoon forum, but no reply there yet, so I'll ask here as well. (For more details, look at the post there.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These are for the PPC; however, thei MIGHT run on the SP as well (after some hacking at least):


http://winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/JBed3DMod_for_wm2003.cab.rar
http://winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/Jbed-WM2003.rar


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 24, 2009)

bonsifunk said:


> looks like all the links to Jbed for WM2003SE are dead, or in russian..
> 
> can somebody please.. upload it here?

Click to collapse



OK, I've dug them out from my archive and uploaded them to my DB back-end:

http://winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/JBed3DMod_for_wm2003.cab.rar

http://winmobiletech.com/092007MidletBible/Jbed-WM2003.rar


----------



## ZaLiTHkA (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey all... I'm pretty new to the WM customizing scene, but still a long-time fan of touch-screen devices.

I have a HTC Touch (normal 64mb Elf), currently running Esmertec Jbed build 20070822.1.1. I'd like to try another midlet manager because the memory management in the current version doesn't seem too good. For example, I can use MXit (java GPRS based chat program for those who don't know it) for about 15 minutes and then I need to close and re-open the midlet manager or my device will run out of memory and restart.

I've been looking through the list here, and I'm not sure if I see any there that are (or may be) better. Can anyone shed some light ob this please? Is there one there that someone else would use rather than Esmertec....?


----------



## Menneisyys (Apr 5, 2009)

Major Java MIDlet manager update: now, parallel execution possible under Jbed etc; see: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3574154


----------



## smeddy (May 26, 2009)

Hey Menneisyys, congratulations on being a walking bible on Java!

My question, if you have a moment  I've spent the best part of a day trying to get an old Sony Ericsson classic working on my HTC Touch HD, called Quadrapop - I've uploaded it to http://eddiewrenn.fastmail.co.uk 

I've tried all the Java programs (well two or three of them), and I can install Quadra, but when I come to run it it either says 'cannot play game' or freezes with a white screen. After banging my head on the proverbial brick wall, I thought I'd ask if you had any simple tips to get it running, or whether I should just give up now?

Thanks  Really enjoyed learning through your walkthroughs


----------



## Menneisyys (Jun 3, 2009)

smeddy said:


> Hey Menneisyys, congratulations on being a walking bible on Java!
> 
> My question, if you have a moment  I've spent the best part of a day trying to get an old Sony Ericsson classic working on my HTC Touch HD, called Quadrapop - I've uploaded it to http://eddiewrenn.fastmail.co.uk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tested it under 20090216.5.1 - a no go, got the same error as you. It runs flawlessly on my Nokia N95 v30, though. That is, I recommend getting (e.g. a cheap, second-hand) N95 to play it - and  alot of other Java games. (There isn't better platform / device to run Java games than the hardware accelerated (!) Nokia N-series phones.)


----------



## gg99 (Jun 26, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> *1. *_JBed3dMod_HeapSizeFix_  (that is, 3D-capable Jbed version, based on 20070524.2.1, with fixed heap)
> 
> I was really interested in how this (and an additional, hacked file available for download HERE  - just overwrite _JBed.exe _of the original, already-installed version with _JBed3d_SreenFix.exe_ after renaming) worked because, at 4PDA.ru, there’s a version that promises flawless, screen problem-free functionality on MS Smartphones also compatible with the excellent Gmail client MIDlet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

I have installed the latest version of JBed 20090216.5.1  on a MS QVGA SMartphone and I have the problem you described in this post. 
Is there a solution to this problem ? 

Thanks,


----------



## BartekBartek (Jul 13, 2009)

Man, I really appreciate your work. But there is one more thing anywhere touched by anyone. To be sure I've been searching couple of days and couldn't find and now I'm really tired of that. 
I mean Windows Mobile 6.0 Emulator on Desktop PC and Java VM. 
Don't you use desktop PC environment to make your APPS? 
My problem is that i cannot launch any of Java VM on my desktop PC Windows Mobile 6.0 Emulator. 
I runs Microsoft Device Emulator V3 9.0.21022.8 with Windows Mobile 6 Professional Images (PLK).msi (downloaded from MS site) on WinXP Professional 2002 with SP3. 
I tried lots of JBed versions and always got:


> The file 'jbed' cannot be opened. Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate, or one of its components cannot be found. If the problem persists, try reinstalling or restoring this file.

Click to collapse



I tried other Java VMs (like Myisafu, Jeodek) and threre were always problems such broken installation process, etc.
I've got to say that you're my only hope. 

Cheers

____
edit:

Well done - finally i've found my key to success. I think you may add it somewhere for future people. My answer is:

http://wronek.wikidot.com/local--files/java-wm/IBM MIDP 2.0 Java Emulator V2.3.zip

The only JVM working on Windows Mobile 6.0 DeviceEmulator. If you have the possibility to add this file to your server (becouse files sometimes disappear and links got useless) it would be nice. 

Regards.


----------



## dommers1970 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, am wondering f someone can help me here with a java issue..i have posted elsewhere to no avail..

My TP2 uses jblend java..but the application i use needs background running and i dont thing jblend supports background running.(there is no option to choose that, and it does not work in the background, it crashes once you move to something else)

Emerstec on my tytn 2 does support background running. It works fine.

So i install emerstec on TP2 but the program still associates with jblend..is this possible to change so that i can use emerstec java instead??

Any help much appreciated. Im no great techie.

Chrs

Dom


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 20, 2009)

gg99 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have installed the latest version of JBed 20090216.5.1  on a MS QVGA SMartphone and I have the problem you described in this post.
> Is there a solution to this problem ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any, sorry.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 20, 2009)

catmouse71 said:


> it comment very technical behalf to technical company...........

Click to collapse



Excuse           me?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 20, 2009)

dommers1970 said:


> Hi, am wondering f someone can help me here with a java issue..i have posted elsewhere to no avail..
> 
> My TP2 uses jblend java..but the application i use needs background running and i dont thing jblend supports background running.(there is no option to choose that, and it does not work in the background, it crashes once you move to something else)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




There're some registry import scripts in my original article (or the chart?) doing the reassociation. Just modify it (them) to point to your new JVM.


----------



## addicus (Jul 27, 2009)

*Error when trying to play youtube*

Hello sir.  You are the expert when it comes to using these.  I am using version 20080912.5.1 which looks great with the letter size.  The problem is since I've installed it I can't play youtube videos through Opera Mini 4.2 anymore.  The old java version (cloudysfa) would export the video out to my default media player, but this one brings up the Open URL? message.  I answer yes and then recieve the Opera Invoke error message.

I'm using WM6.5 and the newer version of Internet Explorer is installed along with Netfront 3.5, UCWeb and Opera Mobile 9.7.  

Do you have any idea how I can correct this issue?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 27, 2009)

addicus said:


> Hello sir.  You are the expert when it comes to using these.  I am using version 20080912.5.1 which looks great with the letter size.  The problem is since I've installed it I can't play youtube videos through Opera Mini 4.2 anymore.  The old java version (cloudysfa) would export the video out to my default media player, but this one brings up the Open URL? message.  I answer yes and then recieve the Opera Invoke error message.
> 
> I'm using WM6.5 and the newer version of Internet Explorer is installed along with Netfront 3.5, UCWeb and Opera Mobile 9.7.
> 
> Do you have any idea how I can correct this issue?

Click to collapse



Frankly, dunno. Try playing with the default associations?


----------



## tobbbie (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you see that:
http://blogs.sun.com/javafx/entry/want_to_try_javafx_on

I installed on a VOX and it runs everything just fine. A brief wrapup:
- installs on Card
- runs in Background (no concurrent midlets though)
- has good font-smoothing (+ nice fonts)
  - Opera Mini or GMail is really nice 
- sound is ok
- reasonably fast (like JBED)
- no security (is this good or bad?)
- Folder Support
- supports separate storage (intern + extern), where extern = card and intern = where the program is (so also on card if you install there). Good concept imho!
- some nice API support (SIP, Location)

On the downside:
- no real fullscreen (bottom bar stays)
- no 3D (I don't care)
- Userinterface optimized for Touchscreen (HUGE scrollbars), but ok on smarthone as well
- install from local does not work, double click JAR in file-manager instead

From the release notes:
This stack supports the APIs listed below. See the Release Notes for a more detailed description of JSR support. The API documentation is available online:

    * PDA Optional Packages for the J2ME Platform (JSR 75)
    * Mobile Information Device Profile (MIDP) 2.1 (JSR 118)
    * Wireless Messaging API (WMA) 1.1 (JSR 120)
    * Mobile Media API (MMAPI) 1.2 (JSR 135)
    * Connected Limited Device Configuration (CLDC) 1.1 (JSR 139)
    * J2ME Web Services Specification (JSR 172)
    * Location API for J2ME (JSR 179)
    * SIP API for J2ME (JSR 180)
    * Java Technology for the Wireless Industry 1.0 (JSR 185)
    * Content Handler API (JSR 211)


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 30, 2009)

tobbbie said:


> Did you see that:
> http://blogs.sun.com/javafx/entry/want_to_try_javafx_on
> 
> I installed on a VOX and it runs everything just fine. A brief wrapup:
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the heads-up! I cross-post an announcement. (I won't give it a ride this time as I don't have  the time. As soon as a release candidate or the final version comes out, I surely will.)


----------



## tobbbie (Aug 8, 2009)

Another update to this: - some nice API support (SIP, *Location*)

I checked if I can get Location API to run on a VOX - and succeeded 
You need the following things:
- BT GPS
- paired to the VOX
- outgoing COM port assigned to that device (e.g. COM6 or COM7)
- the GPSID utility from Microsoft, get it here:
http://www.modaco.com/content/smart...y-download-discussion/283560/microsoft-gpsid/
- configure it to:
-- Program Port: GPD1
-- Hardware Port: the one you selected for your BT GPS above
-- Hardware Baud Rate: 300
-- + manage automatically (no idea what this refers to, just Baud or others as well)

To check if the BT GPS is now properly working on the "Windows Intermediate Driver", you can try Google Maps, configure it to use GPS via "managed by Windows". If you have a BT GPS indicating connected state (mine does by fast blinking blue LED) - you notice that it will connect when the program starts using it and disconnects when the last (of several parallel possible) stops doing it.

*Needless to say that with above you have the single-application use of the BT-GPS via COM-port transformed into the multi-application use via the Windows Intermediate Driver - useful only for apps that can utilize it, but it seems these are getting more and more.*

Now for the JVM part: the application I tested the location API is the  (very powerful) German Railway application to get connections and much more. Get it from here: http://railnavigator.bahn.de/rnav/dbrailnavigator_std.zip or (they claim this for Motorola and Windows): http://railnavigator.bahn.de/rnav/dbrailnavigator_mot.zip

If this starts up in German, select "Einstellungen -> Sprache -> English". Same menu you will find the GPS Settings, go to the Location API, press OK and (if all above proved to work and is switched on) you get the GPS position shown.
Within this application you can also get maps around your current location and walking directions to the next train station if you need to walk there before taking a selected/queried connection.

Another (of many) JAVA Gaps closed for WinMo here 

P.S.: Did you notice the nice smooth fonts there - this is UNIQUE to this JVM as well


----------



## Menneisyys (Aug 8, 2009)

tobbbie said:


> Another update to this: - some nice API support (SIP, *Location*)
> 
> I checked if I can get Location API to run on a VOX - and succeeded
> You need the following things:
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks, great find


----------



## addicus (Aug 8, 2009)

*What I've found with the 3 listed here.*

Hey Menneisyys I've tried using all 3 of the JBed's the last 3 days and there are some things I've found I hope you don't mind me speaking on.  All of this is on WM 6.5 roms which as we know is beta so these observations could change once the offical roms drop.

*v20080912.5.1 SD* - uses bigger fonts which makes it easier on the bad eyes.  When trying to see video (youtube.com) it does not open up the appropriate link and comes up with the "Opera Invoke: Error" pop up.  

*v20081203.2.1 SD* - uses bigger fonts also.  The video part actually opens when I use this one.  Problem is opera mini and bolt will not install to this particular version with any consistency.  I had to have one of the other versions installed to make it work.  If it would install the browsers I would actually use this one instead of above version.

*v20090217.5.1 R2* - does not use small fonts and will not play videos.  It works exactly like v20080912.5.1 SD beyond the font size.

Thanks guys.  I hope this helps.


----------



## mjordan79 (Oct 20, 2009)

tobbbie said:


> Did you see that:
> http://blogs.sun.com/javafx/entry/want_to_try_javafx_on
> 
> I installed on a VOX and it runs everything just fine. A brief wrapup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this mean Sun is supporting JME on Windows Mobile? 
Does this mean the end of the lack of support for JME on Windows Mobile devices? 
Am I right?


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 29, 2009)

addicus said:


> Hey Menneisyys I've tried using all 3 of the JBed's the last 3 days and there are some things I've found I hope you don't mind me speaking on.  All of this is on WM 6.5 roms which as we know is beta so these observations could change once the offical roms drop.
> 
> *v20080912.5.1 SD* - uses bigger fonts which makes it easier on the bad eyes.  When trying to see video (youtube.com) it does not open up the appropriate link and comes up with the "Opera Invoke: Error" pop up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks for the great post!


----------



## Menneisyys (Oct 29, 2009)

mjordan79 said:


> Does this mean Sun is supporting JME on Windows Mobile?
> Does this mean the end of the lack of support for JME on Windows Mobile devices?
> Am I right?

Click to collapse



why would Esmertec drop the Jbed line?


----------



## morpheusdj (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe that I uninstalled Jblend from my HTC Touch 2 (I've confused it withsomething else).

Is there anyway to reinstall it, withoput having to reset the phone to factory defaults?

Since I was still able to run Java apps, i searched around the phone and found Jbed, which seems to be the same thing (maybe better) than Jblend.

Should I still worry about getting Jblend back, or can I just use Jbed?

Sorry for asking, bot this is my first WinMo phone, and i'm on alearning curve .


----------



## hagba (Nov 22, 2009)

Does the HD2 Support Midlet player out of the box,
I appologize if this is the wrong forum,since Im new to WM and looking forward to get it.


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 24, 2009)

hagba said:


> Does the HD2 Support Midlet player out of the box,
> I appologize if this is the wrong forum,since Im new to WM and looking forward to get it.

Click to collapse



Most proably - and if it doesn't(which is highly unlikely), you can install any third=party midlet manager.


----------



## Geminidad (Dec 22, 2009)

*Latest JBLEND-version?*

Hi,

PMFJI  but when searching for JBLEND I found the following files available:
- Jblend_3D_Java_Emulator_for_WM_PPC_and_Smartphone.m1.rar
- JBlend_20080515.cab
- JBlend_2090619.2.1.7z

Are these different versions of the same product? If so, what is the latest one?
Or are these installs for different platforms?

TIA,

Geminidad


----------



## elrasho (Dec 31, 2009)

I've installed this application:

http://interval-timer.com/

I'm using the latest version of NATF's ROM on my HTC Touch Pro but every time I come to launch this interval timer it loads the splash screen and then my phone goes back to the home screen.

Does NATF's ROM support Java applications? Please help as I really want to get this app working.

FIXED: By installing the latest one of this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=327456&highlight=midlet


----------



## GLO (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, 

Im using a HTC Tytn II mobile (Windows Mobile 6.1).
It has a preinstalled JVM JBlend (build number v3.3.5, 20071228.1.1) and 
whilst it was working fine yesterday, i launched it today onlly to find that my 4 apps were missing.

I have since tried installing the most popular one today but after completing the installation it still doesnt appear in my ínstalled apps'' list.  

Could it be corrupt and how can i rectify this problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jsmith07611 (Jan 7, 2010)

*rdm java*

java program for aneabling vnc


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 6, 2010)

jsmith07611 said:


> java program for aneabling vnc

Click to collapse



Well, it's better to sta away from the Java-based RDM+ client on Windows Mobile - the reasons for this have been explained in my dedicated article at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=377435 . Use the native RDM+ client instead.

BTW, it has nothing to do with VNC.


----------



## dweezy108 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice post!!


----------



## marcoferrero (Feb 19, 2010)

*any suggestions how to set the background execution mode from command line ?*



badbob001 said:


> This is not something specific to just Opera Mini as the gmail applet has the same issue. So I'm guessing it's a JVM issue and not a midlet issue.
> 
> One thing you may want to investigate is Jbed's background running option. If I run jbed, turn on background running, then launch opera mini, the problem seems to not occur with my limited testing. Since I prefer to directly launch opera mini, it would also be nice to have a way to enable background running by default.
> 
> If enabling background running really fixes the issue, then I guess it's a bug with jbed 3.1 restoring itself from its own suspend mode.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm curently executing midlets with the following command line option
jbed.exe -DFile.maxStorageSize=20M -run sXX_ where XX is the identifier of the midlet suite (as reported in the file selector.utf in the /windows/appdb directory). Do you know some further options to place in the command line in order to launch the midlet with the background execution mode set (by default it is not set). Thank you a lot.


----------



## neggnegg (May 10, 2010)

I am still having problems with Java Applications and the QWERTY keyboard of my SGH-i620 (non-touchscreen): jbed reports the phone as touchscreen which it isn't (seen this by using the mkey midlet on opera.com ) so that opera mini 5 doesn't even let me accept the license agreement, because it thinks I can tap on the button...

The built in jblend works correctly, but is a pain to use.

Anyone knows of a jbed version that supports windows mobile standard?


----------



## me (Aug 26, 2010)

hagba said:


> Does the HD2 Support Midlet player out of the box,

Click to collapse



Yes, it does. At least the T-Mobile USA version that I have does, but I assume the other version has a built-in JVM as well, probably the same one.

It is by Sun Microsystems, the originator of Java.

Seems like a good one, on first use. For instance, on installing a midlet, it asks if you wish to install to the main memory or the storage card. Good to give you the option.

Also, after installing an app, you can set the permissions to only ask the first time. Then it should not bother you again, asking if you really want to connect, etc.

However, it seems to have a major problem with Internet connection. Surprised that Sun did not get that right. For instance, I tried the gmail midlet. Installed fine, but when I try to run it, I get an error message about needed a data connection, although I am connected just fine. Won't start. Similar with Bolt browser. (Didn't try Opera Mini, as I have the WM version.)

Anyone know how to get the Sun Java JVM included with the HD2 to work on Internet apps--like Gmail, Bolt, etc.?


----------



## me (Aug 26, 2010)

tobbbie said:


> Did you see that:
> http://blogs.sun.com/javafx/entry/want_to_try_javafx_on

Click to collapse




What is the difference between JavaFX and a JVM?

How does this compare to the Sun JVM included on some phones, like on my HD2?


----------



## Serge90 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have smartphone ASUS p535 and need to install j2me app. there. But this application uses phone camera to work. How could I "teach" phone to use camera in JAVA app.? 
(I've tryed lot emulators)


----------



## skymanager (Feb 18, 2011)

*How to get WM6.5 contact data*

Is it possible to get the contact/address data from Windows Mobile 6.5?


----------

